#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  مسابقة مايخطرش على البال .. ياللا نبدأ

## سيمفونية كاتبه

مسابقة مايخطرش على البال 

كل رمضان وأنتم طيبين يا أعضاء منتدى مصر الكرام

تعود عليكم هذه الأيام بكل خير وسعاده

رجعنا السنادي بمسابقه جديده إنما مفاجأه

 إسمها مايخطرش على البال

المسابقه عباره عن أسئله  ماتخطرش على بال حد

يعني لا بحث في الجوجل ولا نغش من كتاب

كله من معلوماتك إنت وجهدك

كل يوم هنضع سؤال

وهنجمع عدد النقاط

 فى أخر الـ 30 يوم

إللي هيعرف الحل هيبعت لي الجواب

على صندوق الرسايل الخاصه

حتى يحفظ حقه فى الجواب

وممنوع وضع الإجابه داخل الموضوع هتعتبر بلا قيمه

طبعاً أول واحد هيرسل الحل الصحيح له 2 نقطه

وأي حد بعدو له نقطه واحده

عدد الفائزين معانا في نهاية الشهر مش هيكون

3
أو
5
أو 
7

ده هيكون 10 فائزين معانا 

بـ 10 هدايا

أخر شهر رمضان

بصراحه أنا عايزه أفرح الكل وأخلي الكل يعيد

وإنت وحظك ...؟

الهدايا عباره عن

كروت شحن فئة 10 جنيه

شبكة موبينيل وفودافون وإتصالات

يعني لكل الشبكات

أو ممكن تكسب توقيع فلاشي للعيد

أو تقيمات من الإداره وهتفق مع ماما نور

أو يطلع لك حظ سعيد رمضان القادم  :Icecream: 

إنت وحظك لأن أول متسابق بس أو صاحب المركز الأول

له كرت شحن + تقييم من الإداره

وباقي المتسابقين الـ 9 هيدخلو معانا السحب

وهيختارو رقم معانا من 10 أرقام وليه 10 علشان في واحده

فيهم فيها حظ سعيد ..



ممكن الرقم يطلع لهم كرت شحن

او تقييم او توقيع فلاشي او حظ سعيد  ::p: 

المكسب ملوش علاقه بالألوان الأرقام ده للشياكه  :Poster Stupid: 

بس إطمنو  الأرقام حتكون كسبان وكمان فيها كروت شحن كتير

ومتخفوش أنا عملا عندي لكل رقم جائزه في ورقه خارجيه يعني في أمانه تامه

شروط المسابقه

1- أن يكون المتسابق مقيم في مصر سواء مصري أو عربى أهم شئ يكون مقييم في مصر

علشان شبكات كروت الشحن مصريه

2- أن يكون عدد مشاركات العضو لا تقل عن 700 مشاركه

3- المسابقه هتستمر لمدة 25 يوم فقط وباقي الأيام رصد الدرجات

**********

الاسئله

خفيفه وسهله خالص المهم نلتزم كلنا بالشروط

السؤال هينزل  بعد صلاة الترويح كل يوم

وإللي يعرف الإجابه يبعتها 

ليه على الرسائل الخاص

هنا إرسال الحل الصحيح 

ولا يضعها في المسابقه

ومن يضع الحل داخل المسابقه

يعتبر إجابته لا غيه

متفقين ياللا نبدأ ...  :Beer: 

ما يخطرش على البال

إعداد وتقديم ..

هايدى دياب .. ورمضان كريم



[/B]
[/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنبدأ مع أول سؤال ...

في مسابقة عبر عن حالتك في الصفحه 1000

أذكر إسم العضو او العضوه الذي قال عن حالته

إنه يعاني من ... (إحباط) ...

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تمام يا هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
من غير ضرب ... 

هههههههههههههههه أنا عارفه إن عينيكم اتحولت

وإيدكم وجعتكم من الصفحات  يارب ما حد يدعي عليه

وبعدين هو إنتم لسه شفتوا حاجه .. التقيل وراء 

ياللا منظره باقي المتسابقين ..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هايدي

ربنا يخليكى ...

بشكرك بجد على شرط ال 700 مشاركة

هههههههههههههههههه   :mazika3:   :mazika3:   :mazika3: 

رحمتينى

وعرفت السر .....

ربنامع اللى مشاركاتهم فوق ال 700

 :Cool:  

1
2
3
4

هههههههههههههههه

حد يعد الصفحات

أسيبكم تعدوا الصفحات بقى

ف 8 شهور

ههههههههههههههههههه

حد يزود ؟؟؟

ربنا معاكم 

 :Bye: 



حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

تصدقى يا هايدى
نفسى أقتلك على السؤال ::@:  ::@: 
و اقتل حكيم على شماته فينا
بس اللهم انى صايم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هههههههههههههه طيب واهون عليكِ ياهنوءه

معلش ياجماعه انا عارفه ان الكل مش طايقني

بس انا قولت نخلي المسابقه إسم على مسمى

كل سنه وانتم طيبين واوعى حد يدعي عليه

ليكون حظي الملائكه بتقيد في الوقت ده*

----------


## قلب مصر

في ناس حتضرب النهاردة  :Akuma: 
ولا حتلحق تسحر ولا تتسحر  :Poster Spam: 
يمهل ولا يهمل  :: 

 :y:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> في ناس حتضرب النهاردة 
> ولا حتلحق تسحر ولا تتسحر 
> يمهل ولا يهمل


*اممممممممممم 

والحكومه حتطني في دماغها ..  ربنا يستر

أمال هتعملوا فيه إيه في الأسئله إللي بعد كده

الله يبشركم بالخير شكلي مش هلحق اعيد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ههههههههه
دا باذن الله يا هايدى
لا هاتعيدى ولا هاتصومى كمـــان ::  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

[frame="13 80"]*كمــــان فى بقى غلط فى المسابقة انا هاطلعه والمفروض انى كدا اطلع الفايز*
*الكل مستعد*

*دلوقتى الناس اللى زيى واللى بيخلو عدد المشاركات فى الصفحة الواحدة 40 مشاركة*
*دلوقتى*
*الصفحة بتاعتهم تبقى كـــــــــام*

*قولى يا هايدى والا هايتحسب عليك رصيد بخمسة جنيه*
*اوقعتك فى شــــر اعمــــالك ودورى وقوليلى بقى*[/frame]

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا 

لماذا هذا الهجوم الحاد على هايدى 

مظلومة هايدى 

ياجماعة الخير 
الموضوع مس محتاج عد صفحات ولاحاجة 

لو لينك الموضوع قدامكم يمكنكم الوصول إلى الصفحة ألف بخطوتين اثنين فقط .......

هايدى ... انا قلت اهه علشان ماتظلميش 

بس اوعى تكون الأسئلة الجاية من نفس العينة

----------


## طائر الشرق

عارفها يا  دكتور مصطفى
بس انا عايز حل لمشكلتى انا بقى ::  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههه
> دا باذن الله يا هايدى
> لا هاتعيدى ولا هاتصومى كمـــان





> [frame="13 80"]*كمــــان فى بقى غلط فى المسابقة انا هاطلعه والمفروض انى كدا اطلع الفايز*
> *الكل مستعد*
> 
> *دلوقتى الناس اللى زيى واللى بيخلو عدد المشاركات فى الصفحة الواحدة 40 مشاركة*
> *دلوقتى*
> *الصفحة بتاعتهم تبقى كـــــــــام*
> 
> *قولى يا هايدى والا هايتحسب عليك رصيد بخمسة جنيه*
> *اوقعتك فى شــــر اعمــــالك ودورى وقوليلى بقى*[/frame]


*ياصباح اللماضه مش عايزين تتعبو خالص

عايزين تشحنو بس ياساتر على الناس .. 

عموما بوعدكم لو لحقت اعيد معاكم دون خسائر هعملكم حفله حلوه للفائزين 

وطبعاً ده ضمان ان ماحدش هيعملي حاجه لحد العيد 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا 
> 
> لماذا هذا الهجوم الحاد على هايدى 
> 
> مظلومة هايدى 
> 
> ياجماعة الخير 
> الموضوع مس محتاج عد صفحات ولاحاجة 
> ...


*وقف لينا ولاد الحلال يارب ديماً 

الله يكرمك يادكتور مصطفي 

شايفين الناس اتعلموا الذكاء يكون إذاي

عموماً ربنا يستر يادكتور ومتقلبش عليه من بعد باقي الأسئله 

لانها من عينه تاني خالص اسخم منها 

كل سنه وانتم بخير جميعاً ويارب متجماعين على كل خير
*

----------


## sad man

حرااااااااااااااااااام

داحنا صايمين برده

ولا انتى بتقولى اهم يسلو صيامهم
هههههههههههههههههه


عالعموم الاجابه بدور عليها لسه
بقالى يومين بدور
بس ان شاء الله قربت اوصل

كلها فركة كعب
ايوه قربت اهو كلها 300 صفحه بس يامسهل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حرااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> داحنا صايمين برده
> 
> ولا انتى بتقولى اهم يسلو صيامهم
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> عالعموم الاجابه بدور عليها لسه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه قول يارب

منور يامحمد وكل سنه وانت طيب

معلش النهارده السؤال هيكون اسهل

رمضان كريم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللا منتظره باقي المتسابقين

فين الإجابات لسه بتدورو زي محمد ولا إيه*

----------


## sad man

انا وصلت خلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ههههههههههههههههههههه الكل باعت لي عنوان الرسائل واحد 

حرام عليكِ ههههههههه وإللي هقتلك وإللي هتنضربي ماشاء الله

ياللا نشوف مع بعض مين بعت لينا لحد دلوقتي



خلي بالكم النقطه الواحده بتفرق كتير

منتظره اجابات الباقي قبل صلاة الترويح اليوم

لأن بعد الترويح هينزل السؤال الجديد ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فى الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لالالالالا
انتوا بتهرجوا ؟؟؟؟
اكيد بتهرجوا  :Excl: 

افهم بس انتوا بتقلبوا في الصفحات صفحة صفحة ؟

ولا ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط ؟  :Ban2: 

طب بصوا الصورة دي كده 



شايفين السهم الصوغيووووور اللي انا معلمة عليه بالاحمر ده
ده موجود في اول كل صفحة في المنتدى
اللي انا عملته اني دوست عليه 
وكتبت 1000 وبعدين اذهب او enter
وداني صفحة 1000 
ولقيت المشاركة  ::stpd:: 
مش انتوا عملتوا كده ولا ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بالظببببط ؟؟؟  :2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا بعمل بطريقه تانيه يا ساره

فى اللينك فوق بيكون مكتوب الصفحه 
مثلا فى اللينك ده  http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread130325-2.html

بغير رقم 2 وده معناه الصفحه 2 وبغيره إلى رقم الصفحه اللى أنا عاوزاها وإنتر يا معلم تيجى الصفحه هوااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا بعمل بطريقه تانيه يا ساره
> 
> فى اللينك فوق بيكون مكتوب الصفحه 
> مثلا فى اللينك ده  http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread130325-2.html
> 
> بغير رقم 2 وده معناه الصفحه 2 وبغيره إلى رقم الصفحه اللى أنا عاوزاها وإنتر يا معلم تيجى الصفحه هوااا


إشطة شغال برده يا ميمو  :Evil 2: 

مش الكلام العجيـــــــب اللي فوق ده  ::p: 
قال ويقولك دي في دي ههههههههههههههههههه
وهما آخرهم فلاشا و مستعملة كمان  ::p:

----------


## العسل المر

المفروض اننا نجاوب وبس عن طريق الرسايل يا  هايدي ؟

نكتب الاجابة بس واللا معاها السؤال واللا رقم الحلقة والاجابة ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إشطة شغال برده يا ميمو 
> 
> مش الكلام العجيـــــــب اللي فوق ده 
> قال ويقولك دي في دي ههههههههههههههههههه
> وهما آخرهم فلاشا و مستعملة كمان



هههههههههههههههههههههه

على رأيك

بس مطلعين عينا

ربنا عالظاااالم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> المفروض اننا نجاوب وبس عن طريق الرسايل يا  هايدي ؟
> 
> نكتب الاجابة بس واللا معاها السؤال واللا رقم الحلقة والاجابة ؟؟


*زي ما العضو يحب عايز يكتب السؤال والإجابه ماشي

الإجابه بس عادي في كل الأحوال انا هفهم إنها إجابة السؤال

بس أرجو يكون كل مشترك مقيم في مصر اثناء المسابقه

علشان عند الفوز ممنوع التنازل عن كرت الشحن لحد*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ساره

إيمان

من الأفضل إن كل واحد يحافظ على الطريقه المستخدمه في الحل لنفسه

دي منافسه ياجماعه ومن مصلحتكم ماحدش يعرف بتعملو إيه ..؟ ولا إيه ..؟

انا بهدي النفوس بس*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ساره
> 
> إيمان
> 
> من الأفضل إن كل واحد يحافظ على الطريقه المستخدمه في الحل لنفسه
> 
> دي منافسه ياجماعه ومن مصلحتكم ماحدش يعرف بتعملو إيه ..؟ ولا إيه ..؟
> 
> انا بهدي النفوس بس*


ده ثواااااااااب يا هايدي اتقِ الله   ::@: 
من فرج على مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عليه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ده ثواااااااااب يا هايدي اتقِ الله  
> من فرج على مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عليه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة


*ادى خلاص ياعم هطلعني شيطان

برحتك طبعاً في الثواب إللي هتقدمي

بس دي مسابقه وحلوتها في منافستها

ربنا يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صح يا ساره إحنا بوظنا الدنيا كده

وبتوع الدي في دي هايتفزلكوا علينا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صح يا ساره إحنا بوظنا الدنيا كده
> 
> وبتوع الدي في دي هايتفزلكوا علينا


مش مشكلة احنا عملنا ثواب خليهم يتفزلكوا  وخليكوا احسن منهم  
خلي نفسكم طيبة شوية يا شريرة  انتي وهيه  :Akuma:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وبعدين لعلمكوا بقى كده المسابقة بقت الذذذذذذ 
لييييييييه 
قولتولي ليه 
عشان بقت مسابقة سررررررررعة يعني كله عرف الطريقة واللي يلحق بقى و الفوز للأسرع 

والله بقت جااااااااااامدة والتنافس هيبقى على أشده 

شدوا حيلكم بقى

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا هى اجابتى غلط ولا ايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه دا هى اجابتى غلط ولا ايه


بإذن الله بس انت صفي نيتك كده وقول يا رب  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تم ترصيد الدرجات الجديده

بالتوفيق للجميع وأرجو من الجميع

الرجوع إلى شروط المسابقه مره اخرى*

----------


## sad man

العلم نور برده ياولاد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه





وارفع ايدك انت ديفيداااااااااااااااااااااوي

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا انا مقيم فى مصر ولا هى المحلة مش مصر ::@:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ايه دا انا مقيم فى مصر ولا هى المحلة مش مصر


*ماعرفش ممكن تكون طلعت في التصفيات 

بطلو رغي ولماضه بقى خلوني اخلص الفطار لأنضرب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثاني

ما هو إسم المسجد المرسوم على العمله المصريه الخمسه وعشرون قرش

ياعني من الأخر ايه اسم الجامع إللي مرسوم على

الربع جنيه (25قرش ) ... كلو يروح يدور على ربع جنيه ورق ههههههههههههه

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أول مره أعرف إن الربع جنيه ليه قيمه فى الزمن ده إلا دلوقتى

وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أول مره أعرف إن الربع جنيه ليه قيمه فى الزمن ده إلا دلوقتى
> 
> وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


*ده انا هوحد لكم العملات اصبري عليه 

وماحدش يدعي عليه بقى ياجدعان خايفه الملائكه تكون على حظي بتقيد هههههههه

اللهم بلغنا رمضان يارب*

----------


## قلب مصر

يعني أنا لسه راجعة حالا ألاقي السؤال دا  :Banned2: 
ماشي يا هايدي 
الحساب يجمع  ::xx:: 
طب أجيب أنا ربع جنيه منين دلوقتي  :Fear2:

----------


## قلب مصر

لقيته بس ملقيتش النضارة المكبرة بتاعة جدي  :l: 
أنا جبته بالشبه  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ههههههههههههههههه

كله ياحرام  قلب البيت عشان يلاقى  ربع جنيه   

هنوووؤة  نزلت السبت للبقال اللى تحت البيت :Bounce: 

وطائر الشرق خد الربع جنيه اللى اداه لبودو امبارح  :Kiss2: 

وسندريلا  صرخت فى البيت عشان حد يطلعلها ربع جنيه   ::xx:: 

وهايدي طبعا كان معاها  آخر ربع  جنيه خدته من  سواق الميكروباص  :Bicycle: 

ربنايخليكى ياهايدي

بدعيلك 

حد عاوز جنيه ونص ؟   :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كله ياحرام  قلب البيت عشان يلاقى  ربع جنيه   
> 
> هنوووؤة  نزلت السبت للبقال اللى تحت البيت
> 
> وطائر الشرق خد الربع جنيه اللى اداه لبودو امبارح 
> 
> وسندريلا  صرخت فى البيت عشان حد يطلعلها ربع جنيه  
> ...


ماتخافش عليا
أنا لسه شايفة السؤال حالا
و شكلى كده هاضرب عن المسابقات زى ماهاضرب عن المسلسلات
كده الموضوع بقى تضييع وقت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يعني أنا لسه راجعة حالا ألاقي السؤال دا 
> ماشي يا هايدي 
> الحساب يجمع 
> طب أجيب أنا ربع جنيه منين دلوقتي







> لقيته بس ملقيتش النضارة المكبرة بتاعة جدي 
> أنا جبته بالشبه


*ههههههههههههههههه انا بيني وبينك عرفت انهم هيلغو الربع جنيه

قولت الحق اعمله ماتش إعتزال قبل ما ينقرض ههههههههههههههه

معلش يافندم عارفه انك قربتي توقفيني انا لو منك

تقيمين سالب كده تحيه في الهوا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كله ياحرام  قلب البيت عشان يلاقى  ربع جنيه   
> 
> 
> 
> وهايدي طبعا كان معاها  آخر ربع  جنيه خدته من  سواق الميكروباص 
> 
> ربنايخليكى ياهايدي
> ...


*
لالالالالا انا قلبت بابا وقاعده ادور و اشوف في كل العملات إللي معاه

لقيت ربع جنيه غلبان كده على جمب قولت هو ده 

ولسه إللي جي انيل ... 

ده انا بابا بيعشق التحف والتراث

هجبلكم عملة ام كلثوم المره الجيه 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ماتخافش عليا
> أنا لسه شايفة السؤال حالا
> و شكلى كده هاضرب عن المسابقات زى ماهاضرب عن المسلسلات
> كده الموضوع بقى تضييع وقت


*
اممممممممممممم الكلام ده بيدل انك مش معاكِ ربع جنيه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> لالالالالا انا قلبت بابا وقاعده ادور و اشوف في كل العملات إللي معاه
> 
> لقيت ربع جنيه غلبان كده على جمب قولت هو ده 
> 
> ولسه إللي جي انيل ... 
> 
> ده انا بابا بيعشق التحف والتراث
> 
> ...



هايدي

فيه  مليم  أاحمررررر

وكارتة 

والخديوي  اسماعيل

هتلاقيهم في شنطتك على اليمين

اخت ظابط شرطة وسندريلا

 بيحسبوا ياعينى الموضوع فىاللينكاات

حد  عاوز جنيه ونص؟  :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 



حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> اممممممممممممم الكلام ده بيدل انك مش معاكِ ربع جنيه*



لأ اطمنى معايا الحمد لله
تحبى أسلفك واحد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لأ اطمنى معايا الحمد لله
> تحبى أسلفك واحد



*ياريت اهو اتسحر به 

ليه المعمله دي ده انا بجيب اسئله سهله 

هههههههههه كل سنه وانتم بخر جميعاً
*

----------


## hanoaa

> *ياريت اهو اتسحر به 
> 
> ليه المعمله دي ده انا بجيب اسئله سهله 
> 
> هههههههههه كل سنه وانتم بخر جميعاً
> *


ماشى لما نشوف بكرة هاتيجبى ايه
شكلى على اخر رمضان هاتسحر بيكى

----------


## العسل المر

> بس أرجو يكون كل مشترك مقيم في مصر اثناء المسابقه
> 
> علشان عند الفوز ممنوع التنازل عن كرت الشحن لحد


أنا في مصر ...  :good:  ...

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ههههههههههههههه ماشي ياهنوءه إن شاء الله يكون سهل

أشكرك ياعسل المر على التوضيح

تمنياتي لكم بقضاء وقت ممتع معانا

منتظره جواب باقي المتسابقين .. تحياتي*

----------


## sad man

والله لابلغ عنك انك بتاجرى فى العمله
اهو ترحمينا شويه
ده على مايجى اخر الشهر هيجرالنا حاجه

هيه دى مسابقه ولا جيش

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> والله لابلغ عنك انك بتاجرى فى العمله
> اهو ترحمينا شويه
> ده على مايجى اخر الشهر هيجرالنا حاجه
> 
> هيه دى مسابقه ولا جيش


*هههههههههههههههههههه والله عال

وخلتوني كمان تاجرة عمله شكلكم هتحبسوني

هو انت لسه شفت حاجه ده انا بجبلكم من على وش القفص

ده لسه في بلاوي إنتظرونا ....

منتظره ارسال جواب باقي المتسابقين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثالث

 أيهما أوفر أن تدعو صديق إلى السينما مرتين أو أن تدعو صديقين مرة واحدة ولماذا ..؟

النهارده السؤال للأذكياء فقط

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> 
>  أيهما أوفر أن تدعو صديق إلى السينما مرتين أو أن تدعو صديقين مرة واحدة ولماذا ..؟
> 
> النهارده السؤال للأذكياء فقط
> 
> الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
> ...



سؤال براجماتي

وكلُه ف الحصالة ...

وآدي العزومة ..

وآدي المركببب ...

هايدي ...

بدعيلك على سر ... ال 700   :;):  :;):  :;): 

هنوووة معايا تلاتة لو عاوزة تعزميهم على الفطار

فين الجماعة بتوع اللينكات   :Roll2:  :Roll2: 

حد عاوز جنيه ونص ؟    :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 

 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## drmustafa

تم الإرسال

----------


## kethara

أختى الرقيقة
هايدى



كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة أعاد الله عليكِ

شهر رمضان الكريم باليمن والخير والأسرة الكريمة

مسابقة خفيفة الظل 

والاسئلة صعبة جدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متابعة معكم باذن الله

الاجابة أرسلت

مع تحيتـــــــى

----------


## hanoaa

تصدقى
هاقتلك
من هنا لحد أخر رمضان أكون قتلتك أو إتسحرت بيكى

----------


## قلب مصر

> تصدقى
> هاقتلك
> من هنا لحد أخر رمضان أكون قتلتك أو إتسحرت بيكى


لالالالالالالالالا
أنا عايزاكي تسيبي مسألة قتلها لحد تاني
هايدي حبايبها كتير  :4: 
اللي عايز يفطر بيها واللي عايز يتسحر بيها 
واللي عايز يشربها سادة  :Afro:

----------


## M!sS Roro

فين الاسئله  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يخرب عقلك


ببعت الحل أهو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أختى الرقيقة
> هايدى
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة أعاد الله عليكِ
> 
> شهر رمضان الكريم باليمن والخير والأسرة الكريمة
> 
> ...


*وانتِ بألف خير ياقيثاره

منوره المسابقه وسعيده برأيك فيها

وسعيده جداً بمشاركتك معانا

ياللا وريهم إن أسئلتي سهله وهما ظلمني

رمضان كريم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> تصدقى
> هاقتلك
> من هنا لحد أخر رمضان أكون قتلتك أو إتسحرت بيكى


*من هنا لرمضان هتقتليني ليه هموت في 30 ليله

ده ولا بنت العمده ياجدعان والله ظلماني ياهنوءه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لالالالالالالالالا
> أنا عايزاكي تسيبي مسألة قتلها لحد تاني
> هايدي حبايبها كتير 
> اللي عايز يفطر بيها واللي عايز يتسحر بيها 
> واللي عايز يشربها سادة


*بتتعازمو على ايه مهو اكده ميت واكده ميت 

انا بحب اشربها مظبوط ابتعدل الدماغ عاد*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> فين الاسئله


*ياجدعان تاهت دي ولا إيه ..؟

بتعرفي تروحي يابنتي انتِ ولا إيه ..؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*د. مصطفى

أخت ضابط شرطه

وصل الحل

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

شايفين الناس إتعلموا*

----------


## sad man

انا بعت بس متاكد انه مش مظبوط
ربنا يستر
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> لالالالالالالالالا
> أنا عايزاكي تسيبي مسألة قتلها لحد تاني
> هايدي حبايبها كتير 
> اللي عايز يفطر بيها واللي عايز يتسحر بيها 
> واللي عايز يشربها سادة


ههههههههههههه
لأ فى الحاله دى نقتلها جماعه
علشان يتفرق دمها بين القبائل
بس دلينى على اللى عايزين يعملوها

----------


## hanoaa

> فين الاسئله


لا و الله
كل الحرب اللى قايمة دى و الناس اللى هاتتقتل و انتى بتدورى على الأسئله
إنتى صايمة و لا ايه
تصدقى شكلك كده هاتبقى انتى السؤال اللى جاى
ربنا يستر 
يمكن أقتلك مع هايدى

----------


## العسل المر

> *د. مصطفى
> 
> أخت ضابط شرطه
> 
> وصل الحل
> 
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
> 
> شايفين الناس إتعلموا*



محدش بعت تاني غير المذكورين اعلاه ؟

----------


## hanoaa

> *من هنا لرمضان هتقتليني ليه هموت في 30 ليله
> 
> ده ولا بنت العمده ياجدعان والله ظلماني ياهنوءه*


*ده انتى حتى لو كنتى بنت السلطان
برضه هاقتلك*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> محدش بعت تاني غير المذكورين اعلاه ؟


*الكل بعت ياعسل المر

بس انا رديت على إللي شارك في المسابقه وقال تم الحل

انما الباقي ماقلش هنا انه ارسل الحل*

----------


## hanoaa

> *بتتعازمو على ايه مهو اكده ميت واكده ميت 
> 
> انا بحب اشربها مظبوط ابتعدل الدماغ عاد*


الله يرحمك مقدما يا هايدى
و ان شاء الله هاظبطلك دماغك 
بس مش بالقهوة
بعصاية بابا
و ماتخافيش مش هاشرب قهوة على روحك
أصلى مش بحبها
ممكن اشرب عصير مانجو 
و لا اقولك نسكافيه أهو حاجة بلاك و خلاص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الله يرحمك مقدما يا هايدى
> و ان شاء الله هاظبطلك دماغك 
> بس مش بالقهوة
> بعصاية بابا
> و ماتخافيش مش هاشرب قهوة على روحك
> أصلى مش بحبها
> ممكن اشرب عصير مانجو 
> و لا اقولك نسكافيه أهو حاجة بلاك و خلاص


*مانجو انتِ وقفه عند مدبولي عموما ماشي

كلها بعد الترويح والسؤال الجديد نازل

نتقابل في ارض المعركه*

----------


## hanoaa

> محدش بعت تاني غير المذكورين اعلاه ؟


و الله ماعارفه أقولك إيه
حسستنى إننا فى قسم البوليس
عموما ماعلينا

----------


## hanoaa

> *الكل بعت ياعسل المر
> 
> بس انا رديت على إللي شارك في المسابقه وقال تم الحل
> 
> انما الباقي ماقلش هنا انه ارسل الحل*


أهى رديت عليك
ماهى لازم تفتكس
أصل الباقى ده كمالة عدد
لازم تبصمه الأول إنه تم الحل

----------


## hanoaa

> *مانجو انتِ وقفه عند مدبولي عموما ماشي
> 
> كلها بعد الترويح والسؤال الجديد نازل
> 
> نتقابل في ارض المعركه*


أرض المعركة
و تحبى تبقى مبارزة بالسيف و لا مصارعه رومانى
أقولك على حاجة أحسن
خليكى قاعدة مستريحة عندك
و لا تننزلى أرض المعركة و لا تتعبى نفسك
أنا هامشيها خنق
و لا أقولك إيه رأيك فى طريقة ريا و سكينه
إحنا هانريحوكى يا شابه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الرابع

كل عام لكل أبناء مصر الكرم  اليوم أحب أقدم الشكر لكل المشرفين على أمجادهم

ومجهوداتهم العظيمه معانا أشكر منهم مبدعة التصميمات (loly_h)

وملكة المطبخ والمسابقات ( أم أحمد ) وصاحبة الفكر والحورات (bouky bouky)

وأخلاق المسلم ومشرف القاعه العامه ( أشرف المجاهد) مبدعة قاعة الطرب

والصوتيات (Amira) والمميز مبدع قاعة رجال الأعمال ( إسكندراني)

وزعيم البرامج (حمادو)

السؤال .. إتنين من هؤلاء الأسماء

لا يكون في منصبهم الرسمي

أي هناك عضو ليس مشرف ...

وأخر مشرف على قاعه غير قاعتة المحدده ...

من يكونوا هذان المشرفان ...؟

يالا ياحلوين في المدح إللي قولته ده

في اسمين مش في مكانهم الأصلي مين هما ..؟

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## فراشة

حبيبتى هايدى

تسلم إيدك وأفكارك
مسابقة فعلا جميلة وأنا متابعة الاسئلة 
وكان نفسى أشترك معاكى بس دخولى فى رمضان مش كتير 
علشان كده مش هاقدر أواظب عليها
لكن عجبانى أوى ومتابعة معاكوا للآخر
كل سنة وإنت وكل الأعضاء طيبين


فراشة

----------


## hanoaa

بصى يا هايدى
حاجتين حايشينى عنك
أول حاجة الناس الحلوة إللى إنتى بتسألى عليهم النهاردة
تانى حاجة بقى الوقت
عارفه لو ماخلصتش الورق اللى فى إيدى
هانزل كايرو مخصوص أقتلك و أرجع
و لا عارفه لو مشرفينى بهدلونى بكرة
مش هاستنى لما أنزل
لأ هابعتلك صاروخ سكود

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مجنوووونه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الدنيا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حبيبتى هايدى
> 
> تسلم إيدك وأفكارك
> مسابقة فعلا جميلة وأنا متابعة الاسئلة 
> وكان نفسى أشترك معاكى بس دخولى فى رمضان مش كتير 
> علشان كده مش هاقدر أواظب عليها
> لكن عجبانى أوى ومتابعة معاكوا للآخر
> كل سنة وإنت وكل الأعضاء طيبين
> 
> ...


*وحضرتك طيبه يافندم

وأشكرك على رأيك في المسابقه ده من ذوق حضرتك

وأكيد يسعدني متابعتك معانا 

كل عام وكل اسرتك بخير
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بصى يا هايدى
> حاجتين حايشينى عنك
> أول حاجة الناس الحلوة إللى إنتى بتسألى عليهم النهاردة
> تانى حاجة بقى الوقت
> عارفه لو ماخلصتش الورق اللى فى إيدى
> هانزل كايرو مخصوص أقتلك و أرجع
> و لا عارفه لو مشرفينى بهدلونى بكرة
> مش هاستنى لما أنزل
> لأ هابعتلك صاروخ سكود


*
ياستي بتتلككي ليه وخلاص

يارب ياهناء تخلصي الرساله على خير 

وتريحيني من الإفتره بتاعك

وبعدين ايه الكدب ده صاروخ اذاي

اذا كان كل الصواريخ فرقعناها في رمضان*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مجنوووونه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


*الدنيا بردو انا من ساعة ما نزلت المسابقه دي

وانا برستيجي معاكم راح  نتقابل في ارض المعركه غداً

مع سؤال جديد ..*

----------


## nariman

*ملاحظة اسم المسابقة من فترة بس أول مرة أدخل أتفرج*

*جميل يا هايدي ..الفكرة جميلة وجديدة كمان ..تسلم ايدك* 
*بالصدفة إكتشفت اني كنت بطلة السؤال الأول ومش واخدة بالي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ملاحظة اسم المسابقة من فترة بس أول مرة أدخل أتفرج*
> 
> *جميل يا هايدي ..الفكرة جميلة وجديدة كمان ..تسلم ايدك* 
> *بالصدفة إكتشفت اني كنت بطلة السؤال الأول ومش واخدة بالي*



*تسلميلي ياناريمان فينك سيباني انضرب لوحدي

ده من اول سؤال وانا بنضرب وانتِ السبب

عموماً ياللا المسامح كريم منوره ياناريمان

وماينفعش تسجيل تهنئه فقط بالمسابقه لازم تكوني معانا

هنتظر إجاباتك على الثلاث حلقات وإن شاء الله تتابعي معانا

كل سنه وانتِ طيبه .. 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الدنيا بردو انا من ساعة ما نزلت المسابقه دي
> 
> وانا برستيجي معاكم راح  نتقابل في ارض المعركه غداً
> 
> مع سؤال جديد ..*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فى إنتظارك غدآ فى أرض المعركه بالساطور

وإدبح يا معلم

----------


## sad man

فين ياهايدى النتيجه النوهائيه

انا حليت
ياريت تنزليلنا الننيجه كام كام لحد دلوقتى
وفى ضربات جزاء ولا لا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الدرجات حتى الأن ...

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إسمها مايخطرش على البال
> 
> 
> إللي هيعرف الحل هيبعت لي الجواب
> 
> على صندوق الرسايل الخاصه
> 
> حتى يحفظ حقه فى الجواب
> 
> ...



للأسف لا يمكنني الإشتراك في المسابقة لعدم وجود صندوق بريد خاص بي!

----------


## kethara

*الرقيقة هايدى

ايه معنى المربع ده
مش عارفه يعنى الاجابة غلط
هههههههههههههه
طيب حاولت اشارك لكن يظهر اسئلتك صعبة

كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
وتمنياتى للجميع بالخير

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> للأسف لا يمكنني الإشتراك في المسابقة لعدم وجود صندوق بريد خاص بي!


*ده من سوء حظي يافندم

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *الرقيقة هايدى
> 
> ايه معنى المربع ده
> مش عارفه يعنى الاجابة غلط
> هههههههههههههه
> طيب حاولت اشارك لكن يظهر اسئلتك صعبة
> 
> كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
> وتمنياتى للجميع بالخير
> ...


*مربع إيه ياقيثاره

اعتقد ده هو المربع وقف عند الخليه بتعتك ليس الا

ياللا منتظره جوابك السؤال سهل جداً اهو .. بالتوفيق
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ده من سوء حظي يافندم
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك بخير*





كنت فاكرك يا هايدى حتعملى 
زى الجماعه بتوع فودافون
وتقولى أنهم رشحونى وحيدونى
"خط" أقصد "صندوق" خاص مجانا!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كنت فاكرك يا هايدى حتعملى 
> زى الجماعه بتوع فودافون
> وتقولى أنهم رشحونى وحيدونى
> "خط" أقصد "صندوق" خاص مجانا!


*عيوني ياوالدي هنعمل معاك واجب احسن من بتوع فودافون

هسلفك الصندوق بتاعي وعليهم كرت شحن  اتمنى لحضرتك وللجميع

صوماً مقبولاً وإفطار شهي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الخامس

الصيام أدب مش هز فوانيس فهمني ..  الكل يركز

ما هي الألوان المرسومه وراء كلمة moga

على قناة موجا كوميدي بالترتيب من اليمين للشمال

ياللا كلو يمسك الريموت ويقول لي 

على الألوان إللي على قناة موجاااااااااا

وإللي هيضرب المره دي ........ ربنا يسامحه 

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا أسئلتك يا هايدى


روحى يا شيخه

----------


## hanoaa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الخامس
> 
> الصيام أدب مش هز فوانيس فهمني ..  الكل يركز
> 
> ما هي الألوان المرسومه وراء كلمة moga
> 
> على قناة موجا كوميدي بالترتيب من اليمين للشمال
> ...


و إللى ماعندوش دش يعمل إيه يعنى
يقتلك و لا يفرمك
هاموتك إنتى و مديرتى و مشرفينى إن شاء الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا أسئلتك يا هايدى
> 
> 
> روحى يا شيخه


*في إيه ياشيخه حرام عليكِ

هاجيب أسهل من كده إيه

عشانه عليك يارب ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> و إللى ماعندوش دش يعمل إيه يعنى
> يقتلك و لا يفرمك
> هاموتك إنتى و مديرتى و مشرفينى إن شاء الله


*ههههههههههه إللي ماعندوش يروح عند الجيران يتفرج 

مهو الناس لبعضيها وبالذات المصريين 

ياجدعان شغلو الجمجمه هاتوها من الجوجل لازم اغششكم ياعني

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## sad man

تم الحل
كله تمام يامعنمه
انا حاسس اننا فى تشكيل عصابى مش مسابقه
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال السادس


قال الولد لأمرأة ما قرابتك لى ؟ قالت المرأة امى ولدت امك .. وابن حماتى عمك (هل تعرف ما قرابة المرأة للولد)

من غير ضرب 

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ياجدعان التعليقات إللي بتجيلي

لو جبتهالكم هتعرفو ادى ايه بتفترو عليه

إللي يدعي وإللي يضرب وإللي يبلغ عني

على الرغم اني بجيب اسئله سهله جداً 

على رأي الشاعر ..

افعلون في كما تشاءون 

فلا حرج على اسئلة المجنون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إللي هو انا طبعاً*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*انا كنت لاسع 

بس هنا لسعت اكتر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *انا كنت لاسع 
> 
> بس هنا لسعت اكتر 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله ياعني انا مستلماك كده

علشان ماحدش يفتري عليه ويقولي انا السبب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك ياماجد .. كل سنه وانت طيب 

*

----------


## sad man

انا عرفت الحل
البطيخه
هههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا عرفت الحل
> البطيخه
> هههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



برافووووووووووووووووو




الإجابه طلعت














قرعه أقصد غلط هههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال السابع

كام عدد ايام شهر فبراير لسنة 2001 ..؟

طبعاً بمأني تجاريه لازم اسأل في تخصصي شويه

عايزه عدد أيام شهر فبراير بتاع سنة 2001

ياتر كان 28 يوم ولا كان 29 يوم ..؟

بالتوفيق .. 

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السؤال سهل ياجماعه ممكن نعرف إجابته بأكثر من طريقه

من خلال عمليه بسيطه صغيره ممكن نعرف الطريقه بسهوله

او من خلال النتيجه او من خلال  دعاء الوالدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

::p:   ::p:  
أنا عرفتها من قبليكم
أصل اليوم دا بصراحة كان ليا فيه ذكرى متتنسيش
مش حقولكم عليها بقى .....
يالا دووووونيا ولا دايم إلا وجه الله  ::k:: 
وماشي يا هايدي ... يا بتاعة الصيام أدب مش هز فوانيس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الإجابه 

تونس

ههههههههههههه

على رأي سادمان يا الامبراطور

----------


## sad man

هههههههه
وانا كمان عرفت الحل 
عشان اليوم ده مكنش ليا فيه اى ذكرى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sad man

> الإجابه 
> 
> تونس
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> على رأي سادمان يا الامبراطور


من اولها كده غش
انتى متعرفيش تحلى حاجه لوحدك خالص
لازم تغشى منى
هنا فوى الدورى
اعمل ايه بس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أعمل إيه يعنى
أنا مش نافعه فى أى مسابقه خالص

قلت أغش وأمرى لله

وغير كده انت بلديات يعنى تغششنى وإنت ساكت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أنا عرفتها من قبليكم
> أصل اليوم دا بصراحة كان ليا فيه ذكرى متتنسيش
> مش حقولكم عليها بقى .....
> يالا دووووونيا ولا دايم إلا وجه الله 
> وماشي يا هايدي ... يا بتاعة الصيام أدب مش هز فوانيس


*ههههههههههههههه انا عايزه اعرف مليش دعوه

انا مافيش مناسبه تعدي عليه كده وانا زي القرطاس

هعرف ياعني هعرف .. 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ساد / أخت ضابط

كل واحد يبص في ورقته ولو حصل غش

هلم الورق ........*

----------


## hanoaa

جاوبنا يا سيتى
على الله ينفع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> جاوبنا يا سيتى
> على الله ينفع


*ياعم انت ليه متهضني كده

محسساني ان انت مش ضنايه*

----------


## سابرينا

*لا والله ربنا مع المسابقين* 
*انا بدعلكم والله ربنا معاكوا* 
*ارحميهم شوية يا هايدى* 
*ايه الاسئلة الجامدة ديه* 
*مش كفايه الصيام عليهم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *لا والله ربنا مع المسابقين* 
> *انا بدعلكم والله ربنا معاكوا* 
> *ارحميهم شوية يا هايدى* 
> *ايه الاسئلة الجامدة ديه* 
> *مش كفايه الصيام عليهم*


*ايه ده لسه هتنقشيني ياللا

مطلوب منك جواب كل الحلقات بسرعه

انتِ لسه هنااااااا بسررررررررررررررررررررعه*

----------


## سابرينا

> ايه ده لسه هتنقشيني ياللا
> 
> مطلوب منك جواب كل الحلقات بسرعه
> 
> انتِ لسه هنااااااا بسررررررررررررررررررررعه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
حرام عليكى سبينى كفاية الصيام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
> حرام عليكى سبينى كفاية الصيام


*لالالا لايونكن ياعني لا يمكن*

----------


## sad man

والله ياميس هيه اللى بتغش
وبتقولى لو مش غششتنى هستناك بره
حد يجى يروحنى بقه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> والله ياميس هيه اللى بتغش
> وبتقولى لو مش غششتنى هستناك بره
> حد يجى يروحنى بقه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب بات في المدرسه ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> والله ياميس هيه اللى بتغش
> وبتقولى لو مش غششتنى هستناك بره
> حد يجى يروحنى بقه


ميس مين 

دا هايدى

يعنى تقولها يا أبله

ال ميس ال

ولو عيل استنانى بره  ::mm::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ميس مين 
> 
> دا هايدى
> 
> يعنى تقولها يا أبله
> 
> ال ميس ال
> 
> ولو عيل استنانى بره



*هي لا تنفع ابله ولا ميس

هي المفروض ابيه ههههههههههههههه

تصبحو على خير يالماضه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *هي لا تنفع ابله ولا ميس
> 
> هي المفروض ابيه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصبحو على خير يالماضه*



وإنت من أهله يا أبييييييه

هههههههههههههه

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههههههههه
تيب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثامن

في مسابقة 

 أدخل وقدم ورده للعضو الذي تحبه

في الصفحه 1250 المشرفه زهراء

اهديت الورده لمين ......؟

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حسبي الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حسبي الله


*لا يا إيمو بالله عليكِ بلاش تدعي عليه

وبعدين مهو السؤال سهل وعرفتو الطريقه هو افتره كل يوم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يكرمك يا هايدى

أكيد مش بدعى عليكى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ربنا يكرمك يا هايدى
> 
> أكيد مش بدعى عليكى



*ايوه كده ادعيلي من قلبك وانا هغششك

بس متقوليش لحد*

----------


## sad man

انا دعيتلك فى التراويح ياهايدى من قلبى
بدام هتغششينى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
كله تمام 
الحل وصل؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا دعيتلك فى التراويح ياهايدى من قلبى
> بدام هتغششينى 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كله تمام 
> الحل وصل؟



*
مهو الخوف منك انت 

وصل ياسيدي الحل*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا دعيتلك فى التراويح ياهايدى من قلبى
> بدام هتغششينى 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كله تمام 
> الحل وصل؟



خدى بالك من نفسك يا هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خدى بالك من نفسك يا هايدى


*
أشهد ان لا إله الا الله وأشهد ان محمد رسول الله*

----------


## sad man

ياخرابى
ايه ياجدعان فى ايه
دانا غلبان والله


لالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش دى  مش دى خالص
هههههههههههههه


ايواااااااااااااااااااه هى دى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*النتيجه حتى الأن ...

*

----------


## sad man

ايه ده
فى تحيز
مش هاخد اتنين خالص
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال التاسع

 من أمثال العرب 


على أهلها جنت ..... أكمل


الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## قلب مصر

مش بعادة يا هايدي جايبة سؤال سهل سهولية  ::k:: 
يعني مش عارفين من غيرك نروح فين الحقيقة  ::evil:: 
أقولك انا حدخل استخبى جوا موضوع واتغطى بكام مشاركة 
وابقي صحيني على السحور  :hey:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مش بعادة يا هايدي جايبة سؤال سهل سهولية 
> يعني مش عارفين من غيرك نروح فين الحقيقة 
> أقولك انا حدخل استخبى جوا موضوع واتغطى بكام مشاركة 
> وابقي صحيني على السحور


*ايون بس ماتخديش على كده النهارده بس

السؤال سهل علشان افتكرت مناقشه بنا عليه

فقولت احطه النهارده بس

من بكره هترجعو تعدو الجسس في القاعه 

وحضرتك من أهله ..  الهدوء ياجماع في الإجابه








مش عارفين ليه



















الحكومه نايمه هووووووووووووش
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حد يغششنى يا جماعه

فينك يا اللى بغش منك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حد يغششنى يا جماعه
> 
> فينك يا اللى بغش منك


*
يابت وطي صوتك عندنا لجنه في المسابقه النهارده*

----------


## sad man

> حد يغششنى يا جماعه
> 
> فينك يا اللى بغش منك


هههههههههههههههه
انا جيييييييييييت
وكله تمام
خليكو بس شاهدين انها بتغش منى
عشان فى الاخؤ الجايزه بالنص
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إعلان هام

ارجو الإلتزام بقواعد المسابقه والحفاظ على سيرها الطبيعي

عندنا لجنة تفتيش في المسابقه

وايضاَ على كل متسابق عندما يحصل على كرت شحن

ارجو قسمته معي وشكرا*

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههه
بانت لبتها
انا مستعد لتنصيص من دلوقتى 
بس غششينى انتى بس
هههههههه
وانا مليش بركه الا انتى
هشوفك برنه فى الاخر
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هههههههههههه
> بانت لبتها
> انا مستعد لتنصيص من دلوقتى 
> بس غششينى انتى بس
> هههههههه
> وانا مليش بركه الا انتى
> هشوفك برنه فى الاخر
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*
هههههههههههههههههه لايونكن

ولا سؤال ياللا إستعدو النهارده بعد الترويح

السؤال هيكون على الناس القديمه سهل وعلى الجداد صعب شويه

عايزين ذاكره قويه .. 

ولقد ازعر من بعزر 

*

----------


## sad man

ربنا يستر

----------


## spicy

السلام عليكم

طبعا على قدى كدا فهمت اللعبة لو ممكن اشترك معاكم من دلوقتى اوك

المهم ان انا عضو جديد  بس سعيد الصحبة زى الفل اكيد 

انا عايز اتواصل معاكم اعمل ايه 

احمد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبعا على قدى كدا فهمت اللعبة لو ممكن اشترك معاكم من دلوقتى اوك
> 
> المهم ان انا عضو جديد  بس سعيد الصحبة زى الفل اكيد 
> 
> انا عايز اتواصل معاكم اعمل ايه 
> 
> احمد


*
أحمد منور معانا المسابقه

وطبعا منور معانا المنتدى ويسعدنا إنضمامك وإشتراكك معانا

ولكن بناء على شروط المسابقه فلا يجوز إشتراكك إلا عندما تبلغ مشاركاتك 700

ولكن انا هكسر القاعده وهتشارك معانا وهتجاوب عادي باقي الحلقات

ولكن هيحجب حقق في الحصول على كرت شحن وجائزتك سأقدره في إتتهاء المسابقه

مبسوووووووووووووووط .........؟
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هههههههههههههههه
> انا جيييييييييييت
> وكله تمام
> خليكو بس شاهدين انها بتغش منى
> عشان فى الاخؤ الجايزه بالنص
> هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه

انا اكسب بس وعليا ليك ساعتها أحولك جنيه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال العاشر

نفيسه فكري / مملكة الحب / مافيش فايده / أم الشهيد

هؤلاء الأسماء هي اسماء سابقه كانت لأعضاء مازالو هنا معانا

من يكونو هؤلاء الأعضاء حالياً بعد تغيير اسمائهم

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## sad man

ليه كده
احنا كويسين من الاول
ههههههههههه
شكلك كده اتحسدتى ياهايدى
ههههههههههههههه
عالعموم حليت ويارب يكون صح

----------


## spicy

> *
> أحمد منور معانا المسابقه
> 
> وطبعا منور معانا المنتدى ويسعدنا إنضمامك وإشتراكك معانا
> 
> ولكن بناء على شروط المسابقه فلا يجوز إشتراكك إلا عندما تبلغ مشاركاتك 700
> 
> ولكن انا هكسر القاعده وهتشارك معانا وهتجاوب عادي باقي الحلقات
> 
> ...




مبسوط اكيد انا لو اعرف ان فيها كروت شحن كنت دخلت من زمان اوى

بس بجد ميرسى ليكى اوى 

تقبلى تحياتى 


احمد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الحادي عشر

النهارده معلش ياجماعه هنزل السؤال بدري لعدم تواجدي بعد الترويح

طبعاً كلنا عارفين ان المليون هو عباره عن

واحد وجمبه 6 اصفار (1000000)

والمليار عباره عن واحد وجمبه 9 اصفار (1000000000)

سؤالنا بقى عايزين نعرف ..

البليار واحد وجمبه كام صفر ....؟

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هو فيه حاجه اسمه كده؟

----------


## hanoaa

> هو فيه حاجه اسمه كده؟


على حد علمى فيه
و بعدين ما إنتى عارفه هايدى حتى لو مافيش هايبقى فيه منه عندها

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههه
حليتها حليتها
ههههههههه
ضربت 0 فى 00000
وقسمتهم على 00000
وطرحتم منهم ناتج قسمة 00000 / 00000000
يطلعلك معادله من الدرجه التانيه
تعملو نسبه وتناسب تطلع النتيجه
هههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> على حد علمى فيه
> و بعدين ما إنتى عارفه هايدى حتى لو مافيش هايبقى فيه منه عندها


ههههههههههههههههههه

آه والله

أنا اللى تخصصى رياضيااااااات  أول مرة أسمع عن البليار ده  يمكن تقصد البلياردووو !!!!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هههههههههههه
> حليتها حليتها
> ههههههههه
> ضربت 0 فى 00000
> وقسمتهم على 00000
> وطرحتم منهم ناتج قسمة 00000 / 00000000
> يطلعلك معادله من الدرجه التانيه
> تعملو نسبه وتناسب تطلع النتيجه
> هههههههههههه



يا عبقرى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مش عايزه لماضه انا رجعت لكم

في حد ما يعرفش البليار امال هتعملو إيه في إللي بعد كده

ده انتم جيتو في تخصصي الأرقام .. 

ده انا هخليكم الات حاسبه على اخر الشهر الصبر حلووووووووووو*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

على فكره يا هايدى
أنا أصحابي كانو بيسمونى آله الحاسبه 
من كتر ما كنت بحب الحسابات وسريعه فيها

فامتقلقيش  خااااااااااالص

مستنيااكى يا جميل

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*حبيبتى هايدى*

* وراكى وراكى هههههههههه*

* المسابقة طبعاااا تحفة ومجهودك كتير حلو*

* بس متغاظة منك اوى عشان شرط الـــ 700 مشاركة دول*
* دا استقصاد ولا استقصاد بقى* 
* لن انسى لكى هذا لن انسى لكى هذا* :gp: 
* ههههههههههههه

** كل سنة وانتى طيبة يارب وبخير وسعادة*
* ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر*
* هتابع اتفرج بس وامرى لله بقى,, مش عارفة اقيمك منين ؟؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> على فكره يا هايدى
> أنا أصحابي كانو بيسمونى آله الحاسبه 
> من كتر ما كنت بحب الحسابات وسريعه فيها
> 
> فامتقلقيش  خااااااااااالص
> 
> مستنيااكى يا جميل


*هنشوف يا إيمان كلكليتور*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *حبيبتى هايدى*
> 
> * وراكى وراكى هههههههههه*
> 
> * المسابقة طبعاااا تحفة ومجهودك كتير حلو*
> 
> * بس متغاظة منك اوى عشان شرط الـــ 700 مشاركة دول*
> * دا استقصاد ولا استقصاد بقى* 
> * لن انسى لكى هذا لن انسى لكى هذا*
> ...


*
هموس حبيبتي منوره معانا

والله سعيده لما شفت اسمك

وليه بس الزعل كده من اولها 

هي حكاية الـ 700 مشاركه دي والله جت عن طريق

إن في اعضاء كتير ممكن تشترك وتكون جديده فقط طول فترة المسابقه

علشان كروت الشحن فأنا قولت لازم المسابقه يستفيد منها القدامه

وخلي بالك من العيال إللي بتلعب معانا  دي مفتريه جداً 

  وياستي ولا تزعل ياللا جوبي كل الحلقات وهتدخلي معانا دائرت الجوائز

ولكن بدون كرت شحن  ياعني ياتوقيع ياتقييم ياللا منتظره الجواب 

انتِ لسه هنا ياللا بقولك ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثاني عشر

النهارده السؤال عن الفن ..

اذكر إسم الفيلم الذي غنت فيه الفنانه ورده الجزائريه

أغنية (حنين) ........؟

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## hanoaa

تتحسدى يا هايدى
جايبه سؤال للناس الطبعيين
علشان كده السيرفر وقع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الأغنيه دى كانت فى فيلم جعلونى مجرما لعبد الحليم وزينات صدقنى

على فكره يا هايدى أنا أول مرة أعرف الأغنيه دى منك

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

> *
> 
>   وياستي ولا تزعل ياللا جوبي كل الحلقات وهتدخلي معانا دائرت الجوائز
> 
> ولكن بدون كرت شحن  ياعني ياتوقيع ياتقييم ياللا منتظره الجواب 
> 
> انتِ لسه هنا ياللا بقولك ...*


 :f2: 

*حتى لو ما فيه تواقيع او تقيمات*
*اشترك عشان عيونك بس حبيبتى*
*هو انا عندى كام هايدى يعنى*
*هما 3 ههههههههههههههه*
*تم ارسال حل المسابقة*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*متابعة معاكى بإستمرار ان شاء الله*

 :f2:

----------


## sad man

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دى كانت فى فيلم بوحه
لما وقف تحت الشباك
وغنى اول معرفت انك عايزنى جيت اوام
مقدرش استغنى عنك يامعلمنى الغرام
هههههههههه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

طيب يعنى هعمل فيكى ايه اكتر من الى عملوه
 يعنى انا شايفة ماشاء الله
 قتل على دبح على خطف
 تشكيلة هايله من الانتقااااااااام
 هههههههههههههههه
 ربنا يزيدك حبيبتى
 ههههههههههههههه

 عموما انا بعتت حل الـــ 12 سؤال كلهم
 تقوليلى حل غلط
 حل مش عارفه ايه انتى حره
 كلهم صح غصب واقتدار يعنى
 هههههههههههههههه

 تسلمى حبيبتى
 وادى دقنى اهى لو تابعت تانى
 هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثالث عشر

ما هو اسم المسجد المرسوم على عملة

الـ 100 جنيه المصريه ...؟

طبعاً أنا عارفه إن اكبر عمله معانا 10 جنيه وكمان سلفنها

ياللا ياحلوين الكل يروح يقلب اسرته ويقول لي

اسم المسجد إللي على الــ100 جنيه

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماينفعش أجيبلك المسجد اللى على العشره جنيه وأجيبهولك 10 مرات؟

----------


## drmustafa

> ماينفعش أجيبلك المسجد اللى على العشره جنيه وأجيبهولك 10 مرات؟


أكيد ينفع 
إلا لو كان جدول الضرب اتغير وبقت 10ْ× 10 لاتساوى 100

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

الله يسامحك هايدى
 اهو انتى بقى
 هههههههههههههه
 كدا برضه بتغلطى فينا
 دول ناس معاهم 100 جنيه برضه
 هو لو معانا كنا قعدنا هنا اصلا
 كنا رحنا صرفناهم
 ههههههههههههههههههه

 الحل اتبعت يا قمر بالرسايل الخاصة
 دايخين معاكى اقصد متابعين معاكى 
 هههههههههه
 ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يامساء اللماضه

طبعاً حظكم إن الأيام دي مشغوله حبتين ومش عارفه اوجب معاكم

بس عايزه اطمنكم ان زمن السهوله راح وإنتهى احنى داخلين على الجد

مش فاضل كتير على الفينل وهنشوف مين هيكون معانا في دائرة الفائزين

أحب ارحب بصديقتي الغاليه والجميله البشمهندسه همس المشاعر

وإن شاء الله تقضي معانا وقت لطيف بس ماتسكتيش للعيال دي

دول عالم مفتريه ولازم تثبتي وجودك معاهم انا عرفاهم

 وسعيده اوي بكلامك الرقيق ياحبي ولفت إنتباهي جملة

حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل الله على كلامك ياست الكل

اشوف فيكم كلكم يوم بس يكون اجازه علشات اتفرج 

*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

> *
> 
> بس عايزه اطمنكم ان زمن السهوله راح وإنتهى احنى داخلين على الجد
> 
> أحب ارحب بصديقتي الغاليه والجميله البشمهندسه همس المشاعر
> 
> وإن شاء الله تقضي معانا وقت لطيف بس ماتسكتيش للعيال دي
> 
> دول عالم مفتريه ولازم تثبتي وجودك معاهم انا عرفاهم
> ...


ههههههههههههه
 هو كل داااااااااااااااااا ما كنش جد
ارحمنى يااااااااااااارب
حد يجبلى البنت دى
هاتوهالى بسررررررررعة هههههههههههههه

وطبعا سحبتى ترحيبك دلوقتى
ولو برضه هاتوهالى هههههه
تسلمى حبيبة قلبى 
كلك ذوق وكرم اخلاق والله

وبعدين حسبى الله دى اقل واجب ممكن نعملهولك حبيبتى ههههههههه
لو فيه اكتر كنت قولت انتى عارفانى ما هبخل عليكى 
ههههههههههههههههه
هو انا عندى كام هايدى يعنى
هما 3 ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك وبتمنالك مسابقة ناجحة 
وللجميع الفوز ان شاء الله
وتسلمى لترحيبك حبيبتى

----------


## sad man

> 


فيييييييييييييييين درجتى
انا حلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فيييييييييييييييين درجتى
> انا حلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


إنت اللى عودتها على كده

علشانك طيب قالت خلاص تاكلك فى النقط

إنت لازم تخليك مفترى و توريها العين الحمرا

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

> إنت اللى عودتها على كده
> 
> علشانك طيب قالت خلاص تاكلك فى النقط
> 
> إنت لازم تخليك مفترى و توريها العين الحمرا


ههههههههههههههههه
اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيكى ايمان قلبك الابيض
شايلينك لو قت تهدية النفوس حبيبتى هههههه
دا انتى كدا هتبقى روحى روحى روحى يعنى 
ههههههههههه

اشربىىىىىىىىى يا هايدى 
بالشفااااااا ان شاء الله
ههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*واضح انكم بتمنو عليه 

عموما انا داخله انزل لكم الدرجات

وهروح اكمل الأكل مع ماما لأتهزق



وبشره للجميع اي حد فاتو سؤال فيما سبق ممكن يحلو 

ويبعت لي جوابه وانا هعتمد درجاته ..

بالتوفيق للجميع .. جيالكم تاني الصبر حلو*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههههههههههههه
> اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيكى ايمان قلبك الابيض
> شايلينك لو قت تهدية النفوس حبيبتى هههههه
> دا انتى كدا هتبقى روحى روحى روحى يعنى 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> اشربىىىىىىىىى يا هايدى 
> بالشفااااااا ان شاء الله
> ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أزيك يا همس؟
والله البت هايدى دى غلبانه

م اللى بتشوفه مننا

وهاتى إيدك فى إيدى بقا شيك هاند
مادامى بقيت روح روح روحك يعنى   :;):

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هنوءه انا لسه معتمده دراجاتك

بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## hanoaa

> *هنوءه انا لسه معتمده دراجاتك
> 
> بالتوفيق ..*


ربنا يخليكى ليا يا دودو و مايحرمنيش منك أبدا
و بعدين درجات إيه
ماهى درجة يتيمة إنتى عارفه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الرابع عشر

النهارده السؤال نزلته بدري لتكافؤ الفرص ..

 ماذا يقع وسط بغداد ؟

نركز علشان انا واثقه انكم هتتهبلو على إيدي

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*ايه المقالب دى بقىىىىىىىىى*

* كدا برضه هايدى*

* ماشى يا سيتى عموما الحل اتبعت*

* ولو اتهبلنا دا يبقى كرم من ربنا كبير*

* اعتقد اخرتها هنبقى فى مشرحة زينهم عددددددل*

* ياقاتل يا مقتول ههههههههههه*

*اتشاهدى على روحك يا هايدى هههههههه*

----------


## sad man

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حليتاه
اصل انا كنت فى العراق اصلا
ايام حرب اليمن وفلسطين سنة 1965
كنت من المحاربين القدامى
واستشهدت فى حرب القسطنطينيه سنه 1820 هجريه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الفاتحه لروحه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*هههههههههههههههه

ادى اول ضحاياكى هايدى
طلع نفسه استشهد عشان ما يكمل المسابقة 
ههههههههههه

ربنا يستر على اخر المسابقة مين هيتبقى فينا
هههههههههه

استر ياااااااااااارب
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*والله العظيم انتم عيال مفتريه

لأن كلكم مجوبين صح وانا مش عايزه اجبلكم الصعب

مأجلاها للفينل بكره تعرفو اني بجيب لكم اسهل حاجه من على وش القفص

وبعدين تقتلو مين ده احنا عيال جدعه اوي وصعايده 

وهنقلبها معاكم حرب بالنبل وهتبقى مجزره*

----------


## hanoaa

> *واضح انكم بتمنو عليه 
> 
> عموما انا داخله انزل لكم الدرجات
> 
> وهروح اكمل الأكل مع ماما لأتهزق
> 
> 
> 
> وبشره للجميع اي حد فاتو سؤال فيما سبق ممكن يحلو 
> ...


هايدى الأوكازيون ده لحد إمتى
ينفع بعد يوم الإتنين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى الأوكازيون ده لحد إمتى
> ينفع بعد يوم الإتنين


*سؤال جميل جداً

العرض ده هيكون لحد 20 رمضان بس

علشان بعد كده العد التنازلي هيبدأ ونختار الفائزين

بالتوفيق*

----------


## hanoaa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الرابع عشر
> 
> النهارده السؤال نزلته بدري لتكافؤ الفرص ..
> 
>  ماذا يقع وسط بغداد ؟
> 
> نركز علشان انا واثقه انكم هتتهبلو على إيدي
> ...


ماينفعش كده يا هيدو
إحنا متفقين على ميعاد السؤال
أنا طالبه لجنة تحكيم دوليه
و مجلس الأمن و الun
ماينفعش
لا يجوز

----------


## hanoaa

> *سؤال جميل جداً
> 
> العرض ده هيكون لحد 20 رمضان بس
> 
> علشان بعد كده العد التنازلي هيبدأ ونختار الفائزين
> 
> بالتوفيق*


20 رمضان
طيب يا رب أفتكر و ادور على السؤال العجيب بتاع موجة كوميدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ماينفعش كده يا هيدو
> إحنا متفقين على ميعاد السؤال
> أنا طالبه لجنة تحكيم دوليه
> و مجلس الأمن و الun
> ماينفعش
> لا يجوز



*لجنه ..... اسكتي اسكتي ده انا هعملكم كمين كامل

عموما خلاص لو متضايقين من المعاد المتغير نرجع لمرجوعنا
*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

مسابقة حلوة اوى اوى اوى
وانا بقى جيت علشان اتبهدل معاكم 
 :Bounce:  احم احم  :Bounce: 
اقصد اتنافس معاكم  :hey: 
اوعوا حد يفهمنى صح
ان شاء الله هبدء من المسابقة الجديدة علشان انا مش عارفة اية العرض اللى شغلا دلوقتى
ربنا يكرمك يارب يا هايدى زى ما اكرمتى الاعضاء كدة
انا متابعة من الاول والردود رهيبة ههههههههه
شكلهم بيحبوكى اوك
ومش عارفة بعد 20 رمضان اية اللى هيحصل  ::evil:: 
تقبلونى معكم

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

ايه دا ايه دا

 الاخبار بتتذاع على السى ان ان ولا ايه
 اتبسطى هايدى اتشهرتى اهو
 ههههههههههه

 اهلا بيكى اختى المسلمة
 نورتينا بجدددددددد ونورتى المنتدى كله
 واهو نزود الى بيكرهو اقصد بيحبوا هايدى واحدة
 ههههههههههههه
 لو تحبى حلى الاسئلة الى فاتت
 وابعتيها لهايدى قبل  يوم 20
 واستنى معانا السؤال الجديد
 بعد العشاء ان شاء الله تعالى

 بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مسابقة حلوة اوى اوى اوى
> وانا بقى جيت علشان اتبهدل معاكم 
>  احم احم 
> اقصد اتنافس معاكم 
> اوعوا حد يفهمنى صح
> ان شاء الله هبدء من المسابقة الجديدة علشان انا مش عارفة اية العرض اللى شغلا دلوقتى
> ربنا يكرمك يارب يا هايدى زى ما اكرمتى الاعضاء كدة
> انا متابعة من الاول والردود رهيبة ههههههههه
> شكلهم بيحبوكى اوك
> ...


*
منوره يا فندم معانا

وسعيده إن المسابقه عجبتك

بس الغريبه إنك انتِ كمان جايه سخنه عليه

هو للدرجاتي كنت خنيقه ولا انتو بتفترو عليه .......؟

عموما زي ما قالت همس منتظره إجابات باقي الحلقات

واتمنالك تواجد جميل وممتع معانا منوره المسابقه

بالتوفيق ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ايه دا ايه دا
> 
>  الاخبار بتتذاع على السى ان ان ولا ايه
>  اتبسطى هايدى اتشهرتى اهو
>  ههههههههههه
> 
>  اهلا بيكى اختى المسلمة
>  نورتينا بجدددددددد ونورتى المنتدى كله
>  واهو نزود الى بيكرهو اقصد بيحبوا هايدى واحدة
> ...



*الأول بشكرك على التوضيح ياباشا

ثانياً ليه رب إسمه الكريم

يمهل ولا يهمل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الخامس عشر

كل سنه وانتم بخير جميعاً

النهارده منتصف شهر رمضان الكريم

اللهم يجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر  جميعاً

السؤال النهادره بيقول ...

كام رقم 11 في هذا الرقم >> 

( 111111128116681415311600361111661511111998)

ياعني كل واحد يشوف كام حادي عشر (11) معانا في هذا الرقم

ياللا كلو يلبس النظارات وإللي يتحول يغسل وشه ويكمل 

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي 
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## قلب مصر

خلاص يا جماعة متتخنقوش ولا تزعلوش  :hey: 
هايدي دياب ....  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
 صدر فرمان بإهدار دمك ولأول واحد يقتلك حيكون ليه مكافآة مالية لا تقدر بثمن أو عنوان  :Beta2: 
يعني اتكلوا على الله وحتاكلوا الشهد بعد ما تقتلوها وتخلصونا منها ونستريح  :Busted Red: 
انا مش عارفة انتو صابرين عليها كل دا ليه  :Fear2: 
حاجة غريبة والله  :Banned2: 
يا بنتى روحي استخبي تحت اي موجة ولا ورا ورقة بلح أو اطلعي بكل شجاعة للناس اللي عايزة تخلص منك علشان نستريح بقى 
قال كام 11 قال   :Poster Stupid: 
روحي يا هايدي حدعي عليكي 11 دعوة ليهم العجب على قد الحداشرات اللي انتى باعتاها  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههه

وأنا معاكى يا قلب مصر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خلاص يا جماعة متتخنقوش ولا تزعلوش 
> هايدي دياب .... 
>  صدر فرمان بإهدار دمك ولأول واحد يقتلك حيكون ليه مكافآة مالية لا تقدر بثمن أو عنوان 
> يعني اتكلوا على الله وحتاكلوا الشهد بعد ما تقتلوها وتخلصونا منها ونستريح 
> انا مش عارفة انتو صابرين عليها كل دا ليه 
> حاجة غريبة والله 
> يا بنتى روحي استخبي تحت اي موجة ولا ورا ورقة بلح أو اطلعي بكل شجاعة للناس اللي عايزة تخلص منك علشان نستريح بقى 
> قال كام 11 قال  
> روحي يا هايدي حدعي عليكي 11 دعوة ليهم العجب على قد الحداشرات اللي انتى باعتاها


*
ياجدعان انا هاقعد في القسم وإللي لي حاجه ياخدها

الوووووو ياحكومه ليه الظلم ده والإفتره فيه

ولما الضرب يشتد بتساعديهم وتتدعي عليه

ماجبت الأسئله السهله وبردو افتريتو

جاين دلوقتي تحاسبوني .. طيب من عينيه 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههههه
> 
> وأنا معاكى يا قلب مصر


*ايوه هِصي ياختي انتِ في المصايب

صبرني يارب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يااااارب

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> ايه دا ايه دا
> 
> الاخبار بتتذاع على السى ان ان ولا ايه
> اتبسطى هايدى اتشهرتى اهو
> ههههههههههه 
> اهلا بيكى اختى المسلمة
> نورتينا بجدددددددد ونورتى المنتدى كله
> واهو نزود الى بيكرهو اقصد بيحبوا هايدى واحدة
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههه
ايووووة واخباركم وصلالى أول بأول
بس بقى خلينى ساكتة
على فكرة اللى خلانى اسجل معاكم انكم عسل اوى وبجد حبيتكم فى الله
واتمنى تتقبلونى اخت معاكم وصديقة يعنى  :: 
داخلة على طمع عارفة ههههههه
وبعدين انا شكلى هنسحب  ::(: 
هحل كل اللى فات دة
طيب يا هموسة يا عسل تعالى هاتى ودنك اقولك على حاجة
خدى بالك وركزى واوعى حد يسمعك
قربى شوية
متغششينى وانا هزبط ...؟ 
< مش رشوة >  :: 

ماشى وامرى لله هتضطر اقبل العرض واحل باقى الاسئلة  ::(: 
اكيد هايدى بتقول متسابقين اخر زمن مش كدة هههههههههه
ربنا يكرمكم يارب

----------


## sad man

> خلاص يا جماعة متتخنقوش ولا تزعلوش 
> هايدي دياب .... 
>  صدر فرمان بإهدار دمك ولأول واحد يقتلك حيكون ليه مكافآة مالية لا تقدر بثمن أو عنوان 
> يعني اتكلوا على الله وحتاكلوا الشهد بعد ما تقتلوها وتخلصونا منها ونستريح 
> انا مش عارفة انتو صابرين عليها كل دا ليه 
> حاجة غريبة والله 
> يا بنتى روحي استخبي تحت اي موجة ولا ورا ورقة بلح أو اطلعي بكل شجاعة للناس اللي عايزة تخلص منك علشان نستريح بقى 
> قال كام 11 قال  
> روحي يا هايدي حدعي عليكي 11 دعوة ليهم العجب على قد الحداشرات اللي انتى باعتاها


الله اكبر
يحيا العدل يحيا العدل
هو ده الكلام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياترا الماكفاه كاااااااااااااااااااام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

انااااااااااااا مع قلب مصر

 الله يرحمك يا هايدى

 كنتى زى الوردة المفتحة وبعد المسابقة دبلتى

 حد يشوف لينا معددة  ههههههههههههه

 يالهوىىىىىىىىىى هههههههه

الحل اتبعت على فكرة بقى

 اختى الحبيبة 

 الاخت المسلمة

 الله يعسلك هههههههه

 تسلمى حبيبتى دا بس من ذوقك وطيب اصلك 

 وبعدين انتى اساسا خلاص بقيتى اختنا

 غصب واقتدار يعنى ههههههه

 ولحد هنا ومش عارفه مش سمعاى ليه
 بتقولى ايه

 على صوتك شوية 

 ياخواتى الصوت مش واصل هههههه

 ال اغششها ال

 دا انا نص البلد بتغششنى 

 هههههههههههههه

----------


## sad man

وربنا انتى حلال فيكو اللى بيتعمل ده
لا وقليل كمان
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مــــــا شــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله

هي المعزه لما بتقع الكل بيماء ماء عليها ولا إيه

عموماً عقاب للجميع طالما الله يرحمني

بمأني بحتضر الأن إسمحو لي ان اقول كلمة النهايه

لقد قررت انا المغفور لها

بـ أن كل عضو يكسب كرت شحن

هيخصم منه نصف قيمته

ويفرق رحمه ونور على قبري

وعلى من يخالف الشروط .. حسابه هيكون معايا في الأخره

ولقد ازعر من بعزر ........*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*إلى قائد قوات الصاعقه  الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت*

*يحيى زكريا*

*حدث ما توقعناه* 

*ودب الخلاف بين النوناااااااااااات*

*وقد قامت كبيرة النونات بإهدار دم العسكرى الأصفر*

* المدعوه  هايدى  وجارى البحث عنها فى أدغال المنتدى*

*حول*

*لا تتحرك من مكمنك وكن كما أنت  ((سوسه بينهم))*

*وبعد الإنتهاء من العسكرى الأصفر  هايدى*

*إنتقل إلى الخطه الثانيه*

*لبد من تدمير المطبخ*

*أو إلقاء قنابل النابلم على طعامهم  (( إن ماجوعناكم مانبفاش رأأأأأت))*

*وعند شم ريحة شياط الطعام (( خدلك طاجن لحمه بالباميه وكام رغيف عيش فلاحى ناشف من اللى محدش بيشوفه ده  وكل أدامهم لحد مايفرقعو من الغيظ قبل الجوع))*

*وغنى لهم أغنية  شحااااااااااااااااااااااات  ود إديه  وكسر خاطره حرام*

*حول*

*علم وسينفذ*

*وما العمل مع قائد كتيبته النونات  قلب مصر*

*حول*

*متخافش منها*

*إديها إنت بس رغيف عيش وشويه مش فلاحى وهى* 

*حتقول أكلى برقبتكم يانونات*



*حول*

*علم وسأغنى*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*شوفت ياض ياسامح اللى حصل بينهم*

*يلهوى يالهوى عليهم*

*عاملين فيها نونات وهما طلعوا*

*بالونات هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*

*أيوه ياض ياوجدى*

*وإحنا اللى كن عاملين معسكر عشانهم* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اللهم عسكرهم*

*هسسسسسسسسسسسس*

*فيه نونه جيه هناااااااااك  أسكت خالص*

*ناخدها غنيمه*

*لأياعم غنيمة مين دى طلعت أخت ضابط شرطه*

*جاسوسنا اللى زارعينه وسطيهم*

*أهى جيا أهه*

*هااااااااى*

*إيه رأيكم بقى*

*إنتى كده*

*إنتو لسه شوفتو حاجه*

*إن ماخليت القائد يحلقلهم عالزيرو*

*يااااااااااااى*

*ويبقو شبهى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فشر*

*دأنت قمر*

*دول كلهم شبه الكاوتش*

*ده برده رائ القائد*

* يحيي زكريا 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *إلى قائد قوات الصاعقه  الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت*
> 
> *يحيى زكريا*
> 
> *حدث ما توقعناه* 
> 
> *ودب الخلاف بين النوناااااااااااات*
> 
> *وقد قامت كبيرة النونات بإهدار دم العسكرى الأصفر*
> ...


*ادى ياجماعه دي النشره ...؟

مين فتح التليفزيون دلوقتي مش تحترمو المتوفي

ولا مافيش ادنا إهتمام عموماً ياتغيرو المحطه

يتقفلو التليفزيون خالص ابن البلد بسببكم

بيدفع كهرباء كتير نرحم بعض ياجماعه شويه 

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*هى فين 

مــــــا شــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله

هي المعزه لما بتقع الكل بيماء ماء عليها ولا إيه


**وشهد شاهد من أهلها * 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ايوه يأختى إتمحلسى لإبن البلد*

*إنتى ناسيه إنه رئيس الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت*

*إن شاء الله يقطع عنك الميه والنور*

*وتمسكى شمعه تلفى بيها تلمى حق كروت الشحن*

*طالما مش أد الكلام بتتكلمو ليه*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا شمااااااااااااااااااتة أبلة ظاظا فينا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أبله ظاظا مين؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه يا إيمان مكانش العشم  :: 
مش عارفة أبلة ظاظا مين !!!!!!
أبلة ظاظا قائم مقام الليلة الكبيرة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا عارفه أبله ظاظا

بس برد عليك زى المسرحيه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أجيب إتنين لمون مشبرين

والنبي ما انتم قيمين

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فين يابنتى الليمون

هاقوم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هههههههههههههه ماشي يا إيمو

بصو ياجدعان عايزه اوضح حاجه

في السؤال انا عايزه اعرف كام رقم 11 اتكرر

ياعني لا هنعمل عمليه حسابيه ولا حاجه

هو بس هتتحولو ليس الا 

وياللا مع الدرجات

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*70رقم 11 مقرر

وخلى اليمون 3  إيه البخل ده*

----------


## وجدى محمود

__________________



*مش كفايه أنى فى أخر الجدول زى اللى واقع من فعر المنتدى قصدى القفه*

*كمان مافيش حاجه نطرى بيها على نفسنا*

*الحمل تقيل قوى ياهايدى*

*كفايه كل الجدول فوق دماغى*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

امتى بقى اسمى ينور فى القائمة المخيفة دى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مش هخلص من اللماضه انا النهارده

ياجدعان هو انتم بتجوبوا علشان تنورو قائمة الدرجات

مهو بصو يا أنا اتجنن يا أنا اتجنن*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*ياريت يأختى المسلمه*

*تشيلى عن كتاف أخوك شويه*

*بس المشكله  إنك لو دخلتى القايمه*

*مش حتطلعى من تحت أبدا*

*النوناااااااااات مختلفون مع بعضهم* 

*وإحنا الرأأأأأأأات منتظرين الفرج*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*نورتى المنتدى*

*أهلا بيكى* 
**

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللا ياجماعه قوموا نامو 

علشان هنرش المسابقه ميه

علشان تطري إن شاء الله

لما تيجو بكره نكون فاتحنا ونبيع الأسئله

ياللا بيتك بيتك 

تصبحوا على خير*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*ياريت التانيه ياهايدى*

*عشان أنا شمم ريحه عقل فى تجننى الأولانيه دى*

*وأنا مايرضنيش تللقى بالطوب يوم ويوم لاء*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

هههههههه
ماشى 
وبعدين لازم اشيل الحمل عنك 
لانك صعبان عليا والله
وبعدين عايزاك تعرف ان احنا هنكون مميزين يعنى اقل درجات واحنا بنحب نختلف عن الاخرين
ولا اية يا استاذ وجدى ...؟
سيبك انت المهم روح المنافسة  :: 
على فكرة المفروض انا اخد وقت زيادة انا داخلة متاخر ولازم اخد شوية وقت
ياما مساعدة
اتصال بصديق او حذف اجابتين اتصرفى يا دودو

----------


## hanoaa

تصدقى لو لا إنى مش فاضيه كنت نزلتلك كايرو مخصوص قتلتك و رجعت
أعمل فيكى إيه
هاتبقى انتى و مشرفينى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> على فكرة المفروض انا اخد وقت زيادة انا داخلة متاخر ولازم اخد شوية وقت
> ياما مساعدة
> اتصال بصديق او حذف اجابتين اتصرفى يا دودو


*لا يونكن مش عايزين كسل فاضل لك كام سؤال صغيرين وبس

ياللا قبل يوم 20 رمضان*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> تصدقى لو لا إنى مش فاضيه كنت نزلتلك كايرو مخصوص قتلتك و رجعت
> أعمل فيكى إيه
> هاتبقى انتى و مشرفينى


*
ياستيي تعالي انتِ بس القاهره وحياتي تهون علشانك























شفتي الكلمتين دول ........... نفاااااااااق مش حقيقي 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللا نشوف ترتيب مركز كل منافس حتى الأن



السؤال بعد صلاة الترويح .. 
*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

مستنين السؤال الجديد ان شاء الله هايدى :Love: 

 ربنا يتقبل صلاتنا وسائر الاعمال الصالحات

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال السادس عشر

السؤال النهادره عايز تركيز  ...

تخيل معي ..

تخيل انك كفيف ولكن تشعر بكل الأشياء عندما تلمس اصابعك كل ما تحتاج

تسبح في عالم الخيال وحدك وترى ما لا نراه بقلبك وليس بعيناك

فقول لي ..

عندما اعطي لك كوب من الماء وبه ورده

أريد ان تقول لي ما لون هذه الورده ... فهل تستطيع ..؟ .. ولماذا ..؟

ياللا كلو يركز اوي .. بالتوفيق

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي 
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هوا إيه أصله ده

----------


## قلب مصر

يا عيني يا هايدي
كان بدري عليكي يا حبيبتي كل اللي بيحصل لك دا
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
سامحوها يا اهل السماح
مكانتش تقصد  ::

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السؤال غريب شويه
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هوا إيه أصله ده


*
أصله من على وش القفص*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا عيني يا هايدي
> كان بدري عليكي يا حبيبتي كل اللي بيحصل لك دا
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> سامحوها يا اهل السماح
> مكانتش تقصد


*
حي دستور يا سيادنا ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *السؤال غريب شويه
> *


*ما غريب إلا الشيطان

وحدي الله وركزي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

غريب شويتيييييييييييين

----------


## hanoaa

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
جاوبى انتى بقى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> غريب شويتيييييييييييين


ا*اه غريب من كتر اللمون بيلسع 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
> جاوبى انتى بقى


احسنتي قولنا

ماشي ياهنوءه ربنا يسامحك  ::mazika2::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*توضيح للسؤال علشان ماحدش يزعل مني ..

انت عندما تكون كما تخيلت تستطيع ان تشعر بكل الأشياء عند لمس اصابعك لها

وترى ما لا نراه بقلبك ياعني كل شئ خفي داخل اسرار الأشياء

ولكن من الممكن ايضاً ان تقول لنا ما لون الورده الذي نراه جميعاً ..؟*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*الحل اتبعت 

يمهل ولا يهمل ههههههههههه
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*معانا غزل البنات مين قال هات 

الاقونا الاديو الا تري

والله العظيم جننتوني اكتر ما كنت*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*اشطة انا genius

توصلت للحل بسهولة وفى سرعة بالغة 









































بعد 37 رسالة خاصة بس 


 *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ايوه وانا شاهده على كلام الأخ ابو تي شيرت احمر

وادي نتيجة اجاباته عليه 

ونكتفي بهذا القدر*

----------


## kethara

> يا عيني يا هايدي
> كان بدري عليكي يا حبيبتي كل اللي بيحصل لك دا
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> سامحوها يا اهل السماح
> مكانتش تقصد


*
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ياقلب مصر
انا مش مسامحاها ابدااااااااااا
خالص شوية العقل الفاضلين راحوا خلاص
كل ما أقول انتظم تطفشنى تانى
اعمل ايه بس

*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

اممممممممم
اقول فيكى اية بس
وبعدين تعالى هناااااا
حد قالك اننا اتعمينا قبل كدة
شكلك بتنمرى على حاجة  ...!
اعترفى 
بسرعة ...!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ياقلب مصر
> انا مش مسامحاها ابدااااااااااا
> خالص شوية العقل الفاضلين راحوا خلاص
> كل ما أقول انتظم تطفشنى تانى
> اعمل ايه بس
> 
> *


  :2:  :Eat:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اممممممممم
> اقول فيكى اية بس
> وبعدين تعالى هناااااا
> حد قالك اننا اتعمينا قبل كدة
> شكلك بتنمرى على حاجة  ...!
> اعترفى 
> بسرعة ...!


 ::mazika2::

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال السادس عشر
> 
> السؤال النهادره عايز تركيز  ...
> 
> تخيل معي ..
> 
> تخيل انك كفيف ولكن تشعر بكل الأشياء عندما تلمس اصابعك كل ما تحتاج
> ...


ياسلاااااااااااااااااااام

أجيب لك مسيو طه هسين يشرح لك ولنا

أدعى عليكى بالحول يعنى ولا ايه

يارب تجيلك ريا وسكينة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> أجيب لك مسيو طه هسين يشرح لك ولنا
> 
> أدعى عليكى بالحول يعنى ولا ايه
> 
> يارب تجيلك ريا وسكينة


*حتى أستاذي قلب عليه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*احب أرحب بكل المتسابقين إللي إنضمو لينا

وإليكم الدرجات حتى الأن ...



السؤال بعد صلاة الترويح إن شاء الله*

----------


## مامينا

إبنتي هايدي 
شكرا لترحيبك بي 
وسماحك لي بالإشتراك معكم في المسابقة .. 
رغم حداثة عهدي بالمنتدى

ألف شكر هايدي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إبنتي هايدي 
> شكرا لترحيبك بي 
> وسماحك لي بالإشتراك معكم في المسابقة .. 
> رغم حداثة عهدي بالمنتدى
> 
> ألف شكر هايدي


*منوره معانا يافندم

وده من حسن حظي إن بداية حضرتك معانا كانت في المسابقه

إن شاء الله تسعدي بوقتك معانا وتقضي وقت لطيف

وترحميني من العالم إللي بتدعي عليه دي 

وتدعيلي .. بس يارب ما تدعي عليه زيهم

أشكرك يا أمي ومنوره .. 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *منوره معانا يافندم
> 
> وده من حسن حظي إن بداية حضرتك معانا كانت في المسابقه
> 
> إن شاء الله تسعدي بوقتك معانا وتقضي وقت لطيف
> 
> وترحميني من العالم إللي بتدعي عليه دي 
> 
> وتدعيلي .. بس يارب ما تدعي عليه زيهم
> ...


بصي يا هايدي يا بنتي  :Spidy: 
بكرة مامينا لما تعرف الحقيقة المرة حتدعي عليكي وعلى المنتدى   :Dry: 
بس صدقيني يا عزيزتنا مامينا المنتدى برئ من أفعالها  :4: 
والله برئ براءة   :Baby2: 
وهيا اللي بتعمل فينا كلنا الحاجات دي  :gp: 
طب أقولك على حاجة يا مامينا 
الصورة خير دليل  :Blink: 
روحي المشاركة اللي قبل دي بمشاركتين وشوفي هيا جمعت درجاتي ازاي  :Boring: 
وانتي تعرفي لينا حق ندعي عليها ولا لاء 
دي بتطرح مش بتجمع يا مامينا طب نعمل فيها ايه  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طبعاً واضح من النتيجه

إن أخت ضابط شرطه هي الحاصله على المركز الأول حتى الأن

ياعني شكلها ضمنت كرت الشحن وبمأني لأزم انصب على إللي هيكسب

ياعني لازم اصلح علقتي معاها ........ فكره بردو بس يارب ماحد يسمعني 

**********************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحب اهني حبيبت قلبي وروحي روحي كده إيمان

لحصولها معانا حتى الأن بالمركز الأول ونأمل ان تحافظ على هذا الحماس

كما اتوجه لها بالشكر لموافقاتها بأنها تقسم كرت الشحن معايا 

ميرسي يا إيموووووووووووو*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا مفترية   ::p: 
عمالة تقولي الحسابات دي لعبتي
أنا لعبتي جمع وطرح  :Roll2: 
أنا الآلة الحاسبة لأبناء مصر  :Censored2: 
وبعد كل هذا المجهود  كل شيئ انكشفن وبان يا هايدي  :Beta2: 
روحي أقري آخر مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت أحسنلك  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## قلب مصر

وابقي شوفي مين حيحولك رصيد أو يقسم معاكي  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هااااااااااااااااااااااايدىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

يا مفتريه

إجمعى درجات قلب مصر كويس

إنتى هاتغشى

أنا وقلب مصر نفس المجموع خدى بالك

وأديكى قريتى على كارت الشحن

ومادام قلب مصر فى المسابقه يبقى عليه العوض ومنه العوض فى كارت الشحن

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يابابايا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بصي يا هايدي يا بنتي 
> بكرة مامينا لما تعرف الحقيقة المرة حتدعي عليكي وعلى المنتدى  
> بس صدقيني يا عزيزتنا مامينا المنتدى برئ من أفعالها 
> والله برئ براءة  
> وهيا اللي بتعمل فينا كلنا الحاجات دي 
> طب أقولك على حاجة يا مامينا 
> الصورة خير دليل 
> روحي المشاركة اللي قبل دي بمشاركتين وشوفي هيا جمعت درجاتي ازاي 
> وانتي تعرفي لينا حق ندعي عليها ولا لاء 
> دي بتطرح مش بتجمع يا مامينا طب نعمل فيها ايه


*سخن سخن حتى الناس إللي قربت تحبني 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا مفترية  
> عمالة تقولي الحسابات دي لعبتي
> أنا لعبتي جمع وطرح 
> أنا الآلة الحاسبة لأبناء مصر 
> وبعد كل هذا المجهود  كل شيئ انكشفن وبان يا هايدي 
> روحي أقري آخر مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت أحسنلك


*ههههههههههههه الأكسيل جيه لحد مشاركتك وجمع غلط انا مالي

هي الناس حظوظ انا اعمل ايه .. هعدل النتيجه اهو ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*النتيجه بعد التعديل .. الواحد لا يثق في الكمبيوتر ولا في برامجه

الواحد مالوش غير عقله ياللا ما علينا النتيجه ..



*


> وابقي شوفي مين حيحولك رصيد أو يقسم معاكي


*الواحد احياناً بيكون متسرعه ...

طبعاً وبهني روح قلبي وعمري عمري ياعني قلب مصر

واتوجه إليها بكل الشكر على التنازل لي عن كرت الشحن بالكامل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هااااااااااااااااااااااايدىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> يا مفتريه
> 
> إجمعى درجات قلب مصر كويس
> 
> إنتى هاتغشى
> 
> أنا وقلب مصر نفس المجموع خدى بالك
> ...


*شفت ياختي فرحانه اوي

عموما ده من حسن حظي إني هنصب عليكم سوى

ربنا ما يحرمنيش منكم قولو امين ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال السابع عشر

ما هو أول عمل  جمع بين أم كلثوم والملحن محمد عبد الوهاب ..؟

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي 
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أغنية العنب العنب العنب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صح يا إيمان كسبتي قفص بناتي

مهو انا اصلي فتحه المسابقه في سوق العبور

أم كلثوم هتغني العنب .. اجري ثقفي نفسك يابنتي

بـ 3 ساغ ماتزوقيني ياماما وإنتِ تعرفي المعلومه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههه

طب بصى بقا هاقولك أنا فزوره

أحمر ودمه خفيف أصفر ولونه ظريف

متهيألى بيقولو كده

هو إيه بقاااااااااااااااا؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب بصى بقا هاقولك أنا فزوره
> 
> أحمر ودمه خفيف أصفر ولونه ظريف
> 
> متهيألى بيقولو كده
> 
> هو إيه بقاااااااااااااااا؟


*الإجابه القرد ... 

والله ده إللي ناقصني في المسابقه دي

الف عليكم بقرد استلم الإجابات

*

----------


## hanoaa

> *الإجابه القرد ... 
> 
> والله ده إللي ناقصني في المسابقه دي
> 
> الف عليكم بقرد استلم الإجابات
> 
> *


و الله ماتتعبى نفسك
أنا هاجيبهولك
أهو منه هديه و منه يعلقك على الشجرة و نستريح

----------


## drmustafa

هايدى 
انا مش مصدق 
جايبة سؤال للناس العاقلين 

بس أنا معترض على صيغة السؤال ؟؟؟
أهو اعتراض وخلاص .... حتلاقى السبب فى ألإجابة اللى بعتهالك
وانت حرة تقولى أو ماتقوليش

بهدى النفوس بس

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> و الله ماتتعبى نفسك
> أنا هاجيبهولك
> أهو منه هديه و منه يعلقك على الشجرة و نستريح


*
القرد ولا الإجابه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى 
> انا مش مصدق 
> جايبة سؤال للناس العاقلين


*أنا قولت افرحكم شويه*



> بس أنا معترض على صيغة السؤال ؟؟؟
> أهو اعتراض وخلاص .... حتلاقى السبب فى ألإجابة اللى بعتهالك
> وانت حرة تقولى أو ماتقوليش


*تم تعديل الصياغه وكله تمام ياكبير*



> بهدى النفوس بس


*
فاهمه فاهمه .. *

----------


## kethara

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال السابع عشر
> 
> ما هو أول عمل  جمع بين أم كلثوم والملحن محمد عبد الوهاب ..؟
> 
> الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بي 
> *
> 
>  من هناااااااااااا


*ياااااااااه يا هايدى

أخيرا فيه سؤال واحد طبيعى
مش ممكن باحلم والا دة حقيقى انا مش عايزة أفوز
ولا حاجة عايزة بس أخرج بعقلى سليم من عندك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعدك غاليتى ويوفقك وجميلة روحك المرحة
شكرا لأمتاعنا بخفة ظلك

مع تحيتى*

----------


## sad man

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لنا الله

----------


## مامينا

> *منوره معانا يافندم
> 
> وده من حسن حظي إن بداية حضرتك معانا كانت في المسابقه
> 
> إن شاء الله تسعدي بوقتك معانا وتقضي وقت لطيف
> 
> وترحميني من العالم إللي بتدعي عليه دي 
> 
> وتدعيلي .. بس يارب ما تدعي عليه زيهم
> ...


حبيبتي هايدي
مسابقتك شدتني كتير .. واللي أسعدني أكتر الروح الحلوة بين الحبايب هنا .. 
المنتدى ككل جميل جدا .. 
وعلى فكرة .. بدايتي فعلا كانت هنا  .. في المنتدي عموما .. وأول مرة أدخل منتدى وأشترك فيه .. 
وما تخافيش هأعمل لك حائط صد  ..  
مش يمكن جيت في وقتي ؟؟ خصوصا اننا في أيام مفترجة  .. 
هأدعي لك بأن الكل يحول لك رصيد .. سواء كسبوا أو لا 
تحياتي

 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ياااااااااه يا هايدى
> 
> أخيرا فيه سؤال واحد طبيعى
> مش ممكن باحلم والا دة حقيقى انا مش عايزة أفوز
> ولا حاجة عايزة بس أخرج بعقلى سليم من عندك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يسعدك غاليتى ويوفقك وجميلة روحك المرحة
> شكرا لأمتاعنا بخفة ظلك
> 
> مع تحيتى*


*ال عقل ال بتحلمي

نصيحه للجميع إللي عندو اولاد ياريت بعد ما المسابقه ما تخلص

متذكروش ليهم خلي العيال تنجح .. 

تسلميلي ياقيثاره والمسابقه جميله بوجودكم جميعاًَ

وبجد انا من غيركم معايا  ودعائكم عليه ماكنتش الروح دي تكون موجوده 

منورانا وياريت تبعتي إجباتك  علطول متأخره وشلاني معاكِ*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لنا الله


*ياللا ياض من هنا

هنشر ميه ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حبيبتي هايدي
> مسابقتك شدتني كتير .. واللي أسعدني أكتر الروح الحلوة بين الحبايب هنا .. 
> المنتدى ككل جميل جدا .. 
> وعلى فكرة .. بدايتي فعلا كانت هنا  .. في المنتدي عموما .. وأول مرة أدخل منتدى وأشترك فيه .. 
> وما تخافيش هأعمل لك حائط صد  ..  
> مش يمكن جيت في وقتي ؟؟ خصوصا اننا في أيام مفترجة  .. 
> هأدعي لك بأن الكل يحول لك رصيد .. سواء كسبوا أو لا 
> تحياتي


*
الله على الدعاء ايوه كده يا أمي

افسدي العمل إللي عملنهولي

وقفلنا الطيبين ديماً يارب ...*

----------


## hanoaa

أبشرى يا هايدى
جننتى المنتدى كله الحمد لله بسؤال من بتاع البنى أدمين الطبعيين
تخيلى بقى لو صطمدينا بواحد كمان زى ده هايحصل إيه
ربنا يستر

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> *احب أرحب بكل المتسابقين إللي إنضمو لينا
> 
> وإليكم الدرجات حتى الأن ...
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال بعد صلاة الترويح إن شاء الله*


طب ولية الفضايح دى بس
الله يسامحك
طيب كنتى بعتيها فى رسالة خاصة  ::(: 
يا فضيحتى فى المنتدى بعد كل الاصفار دى
انا عمرى ما جبت صفر ولا سقطت فى حياتى
اجى اسقط هنا
انا اية اللى جابنى اساساً 
اكيد لقدرى
هايدى
ليك يوم يا ........... < هايدى >
 ::(: 
 ::(:

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> القرد ولا الإجابه*


لأ القرد طبعا
الإجابه هاتخلصنى منك
لو كانت هاتعملها كانت خلصتنى من أول رمضان
ماحنا بقالنا 17 يوم
و إحتمال ابعتلك مع القرد السلعوة

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

اوعى يكون تفرقة عنصرية علشان انا غلبانة وجديدة  :: 

اوعى مغركيش انى غلبانة كدة

على فكرة بقى يا دودو
لازم تقوليلى على الاجوبة بعد المسابقة لانى كدة هتجنن

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طب ولية الفضايح دى بس
> الله يسامحك
> طيب كنتى بعتيها فى رسالة خاصة 
> يا فضيحتى فى المنتدى بعد كل الاصفار دى
> انا عمرى ما جبت صفر ولا سقطت فى حياتى
> اجى اسقط هنا
> انا اية اللى جابنى اساساً 
> اكيد لقدرى
> هايدى
> ليك يوم يا ........... < هايدى >


*ليه هو انا نزلت نتيجة طب القاهره

إيه ياجدعان مالكم ما كنتم زي الفل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أبشرى يا هايدى
> جننتى المنتدى كله الحمد لله بسؤال من بتاع البنى أدمين الطبعيين
> تخيلى بقى لو صطمدينا بواحد كمان زى ده هايحصل إيه
> ربنا يستر


*
والله ما عايزه اجبلكم التقيل

بنقي من على وش القفص

انا خيالي واسع وهتتعبو معايه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لأ القرد طبعا
> الإجابه هاتخلصنى منك
> لو كانت هاتعملها كانت خلصتنى من أول رمضان
> ماحنا بقالنا 17 يوم
> و إحتمال ابعتلك مع القرد السلعوة


 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اوعى يكون تفرقة عنصرية علشان انا غلبانة وجديدة 
> 
> اوعى مغركيش انى غلبانة كدة
> 
> على فكرة بقى يا دودو
> لازم تقوليلى على الاجوبة بعد المسابقة لانى كدة هتجنن


*الباشا من النيابه ...؟

جواب إيه وبتاع إيه

ده انتم هتشوفو معايا ايام

ولازم نوجب مع الجداد قبل الكل*

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> والله ما عايزه اجبلكم التقيل
> 
> بنقي من على وش القفص
> 
> انا خيالي واسع وهتتعبو معايه*


إنتى هاتقولى لى 
عرفاه
أوسع من ميدان التحرير
بأمارة السؤال العجيب بتاع إمبارح
ده أعجب من سيمينار رسالتى

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

ههههههههه
تعبك راحة يا جميل
ولا يهمك اعملى كل اللى نفسك فيه

----------


## hanoaa

استنى استنىتعالى هنا
إيه حكاية وش القفص دى
إنتى هايدى و دى مسابقة فى المنتدى
و لا بياعه الطماطم إللى على ناصيه شارعكوا
ربنا يستر علينا منك
أخرتها العباسيه و فى عنبر الناس اللى حالتهم شبهك كده

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إنتى هاتقولى لى 
> عرفاه
> أوسع من ميدان التحرير
> بأمارة السؤال العجيب بتاع إمبارح
> ده أعجب من سيمينار رسالتى


*
مين سيمينار ده عضو معانا هنا ..؟*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

ههههههههه
الله يكرمك يا هايدى وافرح فيك يارب  :: 
دعوة كدة خالصة من قلبى وانا لسة مصلية التراويح

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههه
> الله يكرمك يا هايدى وافرح فيك يارب 
> دعوة كدة خالصة من قلبى وانا لسة مصلية التراويح


*ربنا يكرمك .. وافرح فيكِ

دي غير

ربنا معاكِ .. منك لله

*

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> مين سيمينار ده عضو معانا هنا ..؟*


ههههههههههههههههههه
عضو معانا
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
على رأى أبو السلاطين
ربنا يكون فى عونك يا بنتى
و مايوسعش خيالك أكتر من كده

----------


## sad man

فين السؤال ياجدعان
خلينا مستنيين
شكلها لسه بتعمل التفاعل النووى

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

ههههههههههه

الله الله الله

 المسابقة قلبت بقرود ووش القفص وتفاعلات نووية

 الحق أفلت بلجلدى انا بقى   :Roll2: 

 يامسهل  :Poster Stupid:

----------


## sad man

?????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## hanoaa

هايدى 
هايدى
إنتى فين يا هايدى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هايدى لسه ماجتش


أحسن

----------


## sad man

شكلها كده والله اعلم
قلبى كده حاسس 
ويارب ماتخيب ظنى انها اتقبض عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياريت يا محمد ياريت

دا ساعتها هافرق عليكوا شربات

----------


## drmustafa

هايدى فين 
مختفية ليه
تعالى ماتشمتيش حد فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة الخير هايدي عندها مشاكل في الكهرباء في البيت ومش عارفة تنزل المسابقة
وكلمتني أنزلهالكم
فاستنوني في المشاركة الجاية 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثامن عشر

الـ 100 جنيه فيها كام قرش

الحل يرسل على البريد الخاص بهايدي 

*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

هههههههههههههه

 وااااضح ان هايدى بقت روحى روحى لينا كلنا 

 هههههههههه

 روحى يا شيخه







 وتعالى بسرعه   ::p:

----------


## hanoaa

راحت فين دى
مش تيجى تنزل سؤال العجايب بتاعها
خلينا نخلص
ورايا مذاكرة

----------


## sad man

ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمنا يارب
قال مشاكل فى الكهربا قال
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قولتلكم اتقبض عليها
جهزو العيش والحلاوه بقه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اختى الحبيبة قلب مصر

 تسلمى تعبناكى معانا  والله

 هى كدا هايدى  حبيبتى تاعبه الناس كلها :Roll2: 

 ولا هى حبيبتى ولا حاجه بقى اصلاااااااااااااا ( طالاما مش موجودة) :hey: 

 ههههههههههههه

 تم ارسال الحل ليكى 

 ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر

----------


## drmustafa

قلب مصر 
شكرا على مجهودك 
هايدى تعبتك معاها ومعانا 


هايدى 
ياللا صلحى الكهرباء وتعالى 
شوفى مين شمتان فيك 
وكل واحد شمتنان اخصمى منه نقطتين غلاسة بقى
بهدى النفوس ؟ صح؟؟!!


تم إرسال الحال على بريد هايدى (مش بريد قلب مصر ياهمس)

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههه
هو دا اللي كنت خايفة منه ان الحل يتبعتلي  ::p: 
أختي الجميلة همس المشاعر 
هايدي دياب لازم تتعبنا وتجرجرنا وراها بس نعمل ايه 
قدرن واتكتب علينا وحكمن يجب علينا تنفيسه  ::@: 

تسلميلي يا قمر


يا هنوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءه  ::hop:: 
السؤال فوق فوق فوق فوق يا ولدي  :Akuma: 
دوري عليه وابعتي بسرعة 
بس اوعي تبعتيلي 
ابعتي لهمس المشاعر هيا صاحبة المسابقة النهاردة  وهتستقبل الإجابات  :3:

----------


## hanoaa

تقريبا كده هايدى دعت عليا
أول يون أدخل بدرى
و مستنياها هى و السؤال
يروح النت مهنج و الدنيا تبوظ و الجهاز يركبه العفاريت
سرها باتع هايدى
مش كده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا حبيبتى يا هايدى

وأدى الحلاوه أهىى

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههه
> هو دا اللي كنت خايفة منه ان الحل يتبعتلي 
> أختي الجميلة همس المشاعر 
> هايدي دياب لازم تتعبنا وتجرجرنا وراها بس نعمل ايه 
> قدرن واتكتب علينا وحكمن يجب علينا تنفيسه 
> 
> تسلميلي يا قمر
> 
> 
> ...


إيه ده فى إيه
أنا شوفت السؤال بعد الجهاز ماربنا كرمه و رجع لأصله
بس أبعت لهمس المشاعر ليه
حضرتك كاتبه الإجابات على عنوان هايدى
إيه اللخبطة دى

----------


## قلب مصر

الانذار الأخير ........
الانذار الأخير ........
الحل يرسل لهايدي دياب
بالبريد المستعجل
أي محاولة لإرسالة لأي جهة أخرى ستقابل بالنسف والتفجير  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*واضح ان مابقاش في إحترام لوجودي 

هروح اعتمد الدرجات ورجعالكم وهتشوفو عقاب الكلام ده كله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هاااااااااااااااااااااايدى

حبيبتى وحشتينى

الدنيا من غيرك ضلمه

كحل

سودااااااااء

 :Lol2: 

الحمد لله إنك رجعتي بالسلامه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هاااااااااااااااااااااايدى
> 
> حبيبتى وحشتينى
> 
> الدنيا من غيرك ضلمه
> 
> كحل
> 
> سودااااااااء
> ...


*
والله ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا جماعة الخير هايدي عندها مشاكل في الكهرباء في البيت ومش عارفة تنزل المسابقة
> وكلمتني أنزلهالكم
> فاستنوني في المشاركة الجاية


*
الأول بس إسمحو لي أشكر رئيسة العصابه اقصد

أ. قلب مصر 

اشكرك على تنزيلك للسؤال ومش عارفين نودي جمايلك فين

وحلو اوي التسيح ده الكهرباء عنده بايظه حلو اوي

ما تلمي لي حق الشمع احسن*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طبعاً بشكركم كلكم ياجماعه على سؤالكم عليه .. 

والدعاء لي إن ربنا يرجعني بالسلامه 

وأحب اطمنكم على صحتي انا الحمد لله بخير

وكان عطل فني في المنزل ادى إللى تأخيري

في تنزيل السؤال  لولا إنقاظ الموقف من الأستاذه قلب مصر

والحمد لله انا بخير ولسه ماتقبضش عليه

وأحب اطمنكم إن من اول بكره

هتشوفوا معايا ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

اااااااااااااااااااه من إللي هتشفووووووووووا

النهارده الكهرباء نجدتكم مني بعد كده 

لو حتى وصلت إني اشغل الكمبيوتر على حجره مش هتأخر

نلتقي مع سؤال جديد في حلقه جديده من برنامجكم

الصبر حلو*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طبعاً بشكركم كلكم ياجماعه على سؤالكم عليه .. 
> 
> والدعاء لي إن ربنا يرجعني بالسلامه 
> 
> وأحب اطمنكم على صحتي انا الحمد لله بخير
> 
> وكان عطل فني في المنزل ادى إللى تأخيري
> 
> في تنزيل السؤال  لولا إنقاظ الموقف من الأستاذه قلب مصر
> ...


الحمد لله

----------


## hanoaa

> *طبعاً بشكركم كلكم ياجماعه على سؤالكم عليه .. 
> 
> والدعاء لي إن ربنا يرجعني بالسلامه 
> 
> وأحب اطمنكم على صحتي انا الحمد لله بخير
> 
> وكان عطل فني في المنزل ادى إللى تأخيري
> 
> في تنزيل السؤال  لولا إنقاظ الموقف من الأستاذه قلب مصر
> ...


تصدقى
أنا بدأت أشك إن مديرتى موصياكى عليا
ليه اللون الامق ده
أخرتها بقى الصبر حلو
مش كفايه 3 كيلو الوحايد إللى انا وخداهم منك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الدرجات .......



أ. قلب مصر منتظره إرسال إجاباتك انتِ وباقي المتسابقين

بالتوفيق للجميع ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تم ترصيد درجاتك ياقيثاره

بالتوفيق*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

ازيكم يا حلوين
معلش اتاخرت النهاردة اوى انا عارفة
حمدالله على سلامتك يادودو
معلش والله اتاخرت فى السؤال عليكى والله مكنتش اعرف انك مش هنا
كنت جيتلك القاهرة مخصوص اسأل عليكى
المهم انك كويسة وان شاء الله الجميع كمان بخير
انا لسة مشوفتش السؤال بس راحة اهوة ربنا يستر لكن جاية ناوية على نية غامقة النهاردة
منوووووورة يا عسل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال التاسع عشر

سؤال النهارده سهل ياللا نركز مع بعض

كام شهر في السنه 30 يوم وكام شهر 31 يوم ..؟

إن شاء الله بكره ياجماعه السؤال هنزله بعد العصر
لعدم تواجدي بعد الترويح .. 

الحل يرسل على بريدي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## hanoaa

انتى جيتى بدرى اوى ليه النهاردة
ماإتفقناش على كده

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انتى جيتى بدرى اوى ليه النهاردة
> ماإتفقناش على كده


*
على حسب ما الشيخ خلص يا فندم

ياعني الناس تروح وانا اقعد استنى صلاة التهجد علشان خاطرك*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*ههههههههههههههه

تقبل الله
تم ارسال الحل

عارفه لو طلع غلط

همووووووتك
ولا اموتك انا ليه
فيه كتير هيقوموا بالواجب والحمد لله
*

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> على حسب ما الشيخ خلص يا فندم
> 
> ياعني الناس تروح وانا اقعد استنى صلاة التهجد علشان خاطرك*


لأ تروحى
بس تريحى حبه و بعدين تيجى
بس إيه حكاية الشيخ بتاعكوا
خلص بدرى ليه كده
وراه جامع تانى و لا زهق
و بعدين إيه ده تتحسدى يعنى السؤال سهل
ليه كده خير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لأ تروحى
> بس تريحى حبه و بعدين تيجى
> بس إيه حكاية الشيخ بتاعكوا
> خلص بدرى ليه كده
> وراه جامع تانى و لا زهق
> و بعدين إيه ده تتحسدى يعنى السؤال سهل
> ليه كده خير


*
اصل النهارده الشيخ قال خطبه عن الرفق بالإنسان

فسهلة السؤال*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تقبل الله
> تم ارسال الحل
> 
> عارفه لو طلع غلط
> 
> همووووووتك
> ولا اموتك انا ليه
> ...


*
لأ صح يانونوس من غير قتل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنباء هاااااااااااااااامه لكل المتسابقين

إسمحو لي يتغيير المعاد غداً فقط ويكون إستثناء وهينزل السؤال بعد صلاة العصر

لعدم تواجدي بعد صلاة الترويح عقبال السامعين معزومين بره 

وتاني هام إن بكره اخر معاد لإرسال إجابات الحلقات السابقه للي عايز يلحق النهارده

النبء الأخير إن المسابقه هتنتهي يوم 25 رمضان

وسيتم تسليم الجوائز اول يوم العيد

بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## hanoaa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال السادس عشر
> 
> السؤال النهادره عايز تركيز  ...
> 
> تخيل معي ..
> 
> تخيل انك كفيف ولكن تشعر بكل الأشياء عندما تلمس اصابعك كل ما تحتاج
> ...


بقولكوا إيه بما إننا أصحاب و حبايب
قولولى إجابة السؤال ده
هاتجنن خلاص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بقولكوا إيه بما إننا أصحاب و حبايب
> قولولى إجابة السؤال ده
> هاتجنن خلاص


*

 شحات ومد إيديه وكسر خاطره حرام*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*همس المشاعر

نظراً لأن عدد مشاركاتك تجاوز الـ 700 مشاركه

وتم تنفيذ شروط المسابقه كامله ..

فـ إذن انتِ معانا داخل دائرة الفائزين الأن

مبروووووووووووك*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

> *همس المشاعر
> 
> نظراً لأن عدد مشاركاتك تجاوز الـ 700 مشاركه
> 
> وتم تنفيذ شروط المسابقه كامله ..
> 
> فـ إذن انتِ معانا داخل دائرة الفائزين الأن
> 
> مبروووووووووووك*


*
** هو مشاركاتى عدت الــــــ  700*

*ماحدش قالى والله ههههههههههه*


*وبعدين تعالى هناااااااااااااااااا*


*هو انا من الاول ما كنت فى الدايرة*


*امال واجعه قلبى ليه*


*ههههههههههههههههه*


** *عموما ظهر الحق وغار الباطل* 


*تسلمى حبيبتى هايدى*


*والسنة الجاية 
ربنا يعمل فيكى كل الى نفسى فيه*

*قولى يااااااارب*  :1:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> ** هو مشاركاتى عدت الــــــ  700*
> 
> *ماحدش قالى والله ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *وبعدين تعالى هناااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> 
> ...


*
أقول يارب .. وهو انا اعرف في نيتك إيه ..؟

مش عارفه ليه كلكم كل لما تقولو كلام حلو 

تغمقوها في الجمله إللي بعد كده

ياساتر ياساتر*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صحيح نسيت اقول لكم حاجه

طبعاً انا شايفه إن الكل ما شاء الله كان مبسوط من السؤال

الفلسفي بتاع رقم 16 بتاع الكفيف والورده

فكررت إن سؤال بكره يكون عن علم النفس 

القاكم غداً*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

 يمهل ولا يهمل

 اشوف فيكى سنة وست اشهر 

 روحى يا شيخه





















 وتعالى بسرعه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *طبعاً بشكركم كلكم ياجماعه على سؤالكم عليه .. 
> 
> والدعاء لي إن ربنا يرجعني بالسلامه 
> 
> وأحب اطمنكم على صحتي انا الحمد لله بخير
> 
> وكان عطل فني في المنزل ادى إللى تأخيري
> 
> في تنزيل السؤال  لولا إنقاظ الموقف من الأستاذه قلب مصر
> ...


طبعاً قلت لازم تشوفي نفسك في مكان تانى غير ده

أهو تغيير برضوا

دورى بقي وشوفي أنتى فيييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا بلاش تتعبي نفسك

بصى

[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1330133#post1330133"]أخطاء إملائية[/ame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
>  يمهل ولا يهمل
> 
>  اشوف فيكى سنة وست اشهر 
> 
>  روحى يا شيخه
> 
> ...



<< :Ouch:  >>

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طبعاً قلت لازم تشوفي نفسك في مكان تانى غير ده
> 
> أهو تغيير برضوا
> 
> دورى بقي وشوفي أنتى فيييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولا بلاش تتعبي نفسك
> 
> بصى
> ...


*
ياااااه بقالي كتير مارحتش هناك

 بس بجد تسلم إيدك يا أستاذي علشان اخد بالي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الدرجات .. 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال العشرون 

رمضان مر بسرعه جداً الكل ما ينساش يستعد لإستقبال ليلة القدر

في العشره الأواخر من رمضان اللهم يتقبل منا ويبلغنا هذه اليله

*************************

سؤال النهارده عن علم النفس ياللا نركز مع بعض

تخيل انك طبيب نفسي .. وجاء لك مريض ونريد ان تشخص حالتهم

قال المريض أنه يشعر أحياناً بـ أنه : يسمع أشياء لا يسمعها غيره توحي له أحياناً 

بان هناك من يقصد إيذائه لذا يشعر بان نظرات الناس وتصرفاتهم تهاجمه فيصيب بالهلع والخوف

 وقد يبدأ هجومه أحياناً بالكذب بأشياء غير واقعية وغير موجودة أساساً 

فيؤهم الشخص المستمع إليه بأنها حقيقة ولكن بعد برهة من الزمن تكتشف

 إن الحديث الذي ذكره لك ليس له أساس من الواقع

فعندما قمت بتشخيص هذه الحاله وجدت انه انسان غير قادر على التعامل مع مشاكل الحياه المعقده والمؤلمه

ويلجئ أحياناً إلى الإنسحاب الفكري من المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه وهذا الإنسحاب بيكون من اعماق النفس

ويعاني من إزدواجيه تجعله يقوم ببعض التصرفات الغريبه كأنه شخص أخر

السؤال بعد تشخيصك لحالة المريض ...

بمأنك طبيب نفسي ما هو نوع المرض الذي يعاني منه المريض ..؟

1- الصرع

2- البارانويا

3- الوسواس القهري

4- الشيزوفرينيا 

 طبعاً انا جبت لكم إختيارات لأن الأمراض النفسيه كتير قولت اسهلها 

 أشفكم على خير .. وبالتوفيق وأوعى حد يدعي عليه الأيام إللي جايه مهمه

دول اخر 10 أيام .. 

الحل يرسل على بريدي
*

 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## hanoaa

طب أعمل فيكى إيه
إنتى مش هاتبطلى الحركات دى

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> ياااااه بقالي كتير مارحتش هناك
> 
>  بس بجد تسلم إيدك يا أستاذي علشان اخد بالي*


أنا قلت بس أرد لك شوية من جمايلك اللي مغرقة مونتى كله

ياللا روحى ولا لسه نايمة

----------


## sad man

هنستنى كتير ولا ايه
فين السؤااااااااااااال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تقريبا

----------


## قلب مصر

يا ولاد اللي يشوف منكم هايدي في الشارع يقتلها ...  :Evil 2: 

إن شاء الله حنزلكم سؤال النهاردة الساعة 10.30 بالظبط  :Biggrin: 

استعدوا واستنوني ...
أوعوا تنسوا الميعاد  10.30  ::hop:: 

والحاضر يعلم الغايب  :Ala: 

واللي عايز يضرب هايدي أو يقتلها في الشارع معليهوش حرج  ::rolleyes:: 
بس خدوا بالكم هيا معاها أطفال دلوقتي في الشارع   :Baby: 
ومش حقول أهو انتي  بتعملي ايه دلوقتي  :Baby2: 
شوفتي اهو مسيحتش اهو ههههههههههههههههههه  :mazika3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا كلامك صحيح يا قلب مصر
وأنا كمان عارفه هى بتعمل إيه
بس ربنا حليم ستار


فى انتظار السؤااااااااااال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لسه 4 دقايق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لسه 3

----------


## قلب مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الحادي والعشرين

ما هو تاريخ أول إصدار للجنيه الفضة المصري
الحل يرسل على بريد هايدي ديااااااااب 

بريد هاااااااااايدي مش بريدي ماشي   :gp: 


 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشى يا هايدى  أما أشوفك

----------


## sad man

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
مش بقولكم انتو شكلكو كده تجار عمله
والله لابلغ عنكم

----------


## hanoaa

ماقولتلكوا من أول رمضان سيبونى أقتلها
أعمل فيكوا و فيها إيه
بتفضلوا تصرخوا من السؤال و فى الأخر بتجاوبوه
إنتوا كمان هاتتقتلوا معاها

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

اللى شاغلنى جداً مش السؤال
عارفين اية ...؟







هايدى فيييييييييييييييييييييييييين .....؟





امممممممم
وربنا يحلها فىا لسؤال واجابته بقى
ربنا معانا اكيد 
الا قولولى هو مفيش استوب للاسئلة ولا اية ...؟
انا فكرتهم 20 سؤال بس
لسة كتير ...؟

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى شاغلنى جداً مش السؤال
> عارفين اية ...؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياأختى الغالية

لازم يقولوا بالصريح كده هايدى فين


هايدى ماسكة فانوس وبتقول مع شلة الأطفال

حالو ياحالو 

رمضان كريم ياحالو

إديونا العادة

وبعد كده اللى مش يعطيهم يحدفوه بالطوب

وفي النهاية يجروا ورا عربية الرش

تصبحى علي خير

----------


## the_chemist

> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> مش بقولكم انتو شكلكو كده تجار عمله
> والله لابلغ عنكم


مبروك فوزك ياساد مان بجائزة قاعة رجال الأعمال

طب وليه زعلان من هايدى

ياعم خليك مع بتوع الفلوس أحسن

بلاش تيجى مع الجنان الرسمى بتاع هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الدرجات ..



كل إللي بعت إجابات السؤال يوم 20 في يوم 21 تعتبر لاغيه حتى لو صح

لأن إحنى متفيقن إن عرض إرسال الأسئله السابقه هينتهي يوم عشرين

وإللي جاوب سؤال 21 وواخد صفر ده حله غلط

لو عايزين تبعتوا الحل الصح قبل نزول سؤال النهارده ماشي

لأن من بعد نزول السؤال مافيش حد يبعت إجابت سؤال من الأسئله السابقه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طب أعمل فيكى إيه
> إنتى مش هاتبطلى الحركات دى


 :Bye:  ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أنا قلت بس أرد لك شوية من جمايلك اللي مغرقة مونتى كله
> 
> ياللا روحى ولا لسه نايمة


* وصل وصل جماليكم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا ولاد اللي يشوف منكم هايدي في الشارع يقتلها ... 
> 
> إن شاء الله حنزلكم سؤال النهاردة الساعة 10.30 بالظبط 
> 
> استعدوا واستنوني ...
> أوعوا تنسوا الميعاد  10.30 
> 
> والحاضر يعلم الغايب 
> 
> ...


*
الله على التسيح بقيت اقلق منك وربنا

هلاقيها منك ولا من ولاد خالت ماما ولا من اطفالهم ولا من اختي ولا منين

ده انا قضيت يومين الواحد كان حاسس انه بيبي سيتر عموماً

أخر مره هقولك على حاجه من التسيح ده .. 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا كلامك صحيح يا قلب مصر
> وأنا كمان عارفه هى بتعمل إيه
> بس ربنا حليم ستار
> 
> 
> فى انتظار السؤااااااااااال


*
ياعيني انتِ بتأمني على التسيح

عموماً احنى لما اتكلمنا كان رحمه

مش زي قلب مصر هي إللي حضرت من الأول

ربنا يسامحكم .. شبهتوني 

زمان المتسابقين بتسأل فيه إيه علشان يشمتو هما كمان*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الحادي والعشرين
> 
> ما هو تاريخ أول إصدار للجنيه الفضة المصري
> الحل يرسل على بريد هايدي ديااااااااب 
> 
> بريد هاااااااااايدي مش بريدي ماشي  
> 
> ...


*
أشكرك ياكبير على تنزيل السؤال

تسلم إيدك ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اللى شاغلنى جداً مش السؤال
> عارفين اية ...؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ماشي ماشي مش هرد على اللماضه

هتخلص المسابقه يوم 25 رمضان
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ياأختى الغالية
> 
> لازم يقولوا بالصريح كده هايدى فين
> 
> 
> هايدى ماسكة فانوس وبتقول مع شلة الأطفال
> 
> حالو ياحالو 
> 
> ...


*
ياريت والله يا أستاذي كان يبقى اهون*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياجماعه هام جداً

توضيح للسؤال 21

ما هو تاريخ أول إصدار للعمله المعدنيه للجنيه المصري ..؟

المقصود هو الجنيه المعدني إللي متداول حالياً

إللي لما الراجل يديه لينا باقي  مانرداش نخدو*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثاني والعشرين


مدينة سورية تسمى الشهباء 

فما هي ؟؟؟؟

( ------------------------)


الحل يرسل على بريدي   :gp: 


 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إقتربنا من الفينل

النتيجه حتى الأن وبعد إستبعاد الأعضاء الغير متواجدون معانا



الكل لازم يحافظ على الأيام الأخيره

وربنا معاكم جميعاً*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

الرساله ماكانت راضيه تفتح على بريدك هايدى

 بس اخيراااااااااااا فتح

 بعت الحل   :4: 


عايزين من دا كتيييييييير :Bye:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير عالجميع

ولا إجابة السؤال بتاع الجنيه الفضه اللى  لما الراجل يديه لينا باقي مانرداش نخدو  إيه؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السؤال رقم 16

الحل كان الكفيف يستطيع ان يقول لنا ان ما بداخل الكوب ورده

من خلال لمس اصابعه لها ولكن من الصعب ان يقول لنا ما لونها

السؤال رقم 20 

حالة المريض كانت

سكيزوفرنيا و فى قول أخر شيزوفرنيا

لأن أعراض الحاله بأكملها تكون اعراض هذا المرض النفسي

السؤال رقم 21

الإجابه كانت أول إصدار للعمله المعدنيه الجنيه المصري ..؟

كانت في سنة 2005

دي كل الأسئله إللي لخبطتكم شويه ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ولا ليه مكتوب على الجنيه الفضه 2007؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ولا ليه مكتوب على الجنيه الفضه 2007؟


*بصي يا إيمان

الجنيه نزل على اكتر من اصدار

في اول اصدار 2005 وده بيجمعوا من السوق حالياً

لأن إكتشفو إن النحاسه إللي جواه فيها خليط من الذهب

فعاملين عرض للشعب إللي معاه جنيه اصدار 2005 يبدله بـ 20 جنيه في البنك

ونزلو إصدرات من 2006 لحد 2008

كده وصلت ..؟*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

مزبوط كلامك يا هايدى
هما فعلا بيجمعوه من السوق فعلا علشان اصدار 2005 كان مصنوع من الدهب
دائما ضاحكين علينا كدة  :: 
شكراً يا هايدى 
وعلى فكرة فى المنصورة برضة مش بيرضوا يستعملوا الجنية الفضة مع انو لذيذ وصغنون وطعم وكمان ملون  :: 
ياريت يا جميل يعنى الكام سؤال الباقيين تنزليهم فى ساعة معينة
يعنى مثلاً الساعة 12 بالليل علشان الكل يكون عارف الميعاد واللى يلحق يبعث الاجابة الاول
لانى معرفش انتى بتنزلى الاسئلة امتى وحقيقى مش بحب اكون خايبة  ::(: 
ربنا يديكى الصحة يا رب يا عسل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وصلت

شكرا يا هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مزبوط كلامك يا هايدى
> هما فعلا بيجمعوه من السوق فعلا علشان اصدار 2005 كان مصنوع من الدهب
> دائما ضاحكين علينا كدة 
> شكراً يا هايدى 
> وعلى فكرة فى المنصورة برضة مش بيرضوا يستعملوا الجنية الفضة مع انو لذيذ وصغنون وطعم وكمان ملون 
> ياريت يا جميل يعنى الكام سؤال الباقيين تنزليهم فى ساعة معينة
> يعنى مثلاً الساعة 12 بالليل علشان الكل يكون عارف الميعاد واللى يلحق يبعث الاجابة الاول
> لانى معرفش انتى بتنزلى الاسئلة امتى وحقيقى مش بحب اكون خايبة 
> ربنا يديكى الصحة يا رب يا عسل


*
عجبني التغزل في الجنيه لذيذ وصغنون وطعم وكمان ملون

ناقص تروحي تطعميه لأنه قرب يسنن 

السؤال يا اخت يامسلمه

مكتوب في شروط المسابقه إنه بينزل بعد صلاة الترووووووووووووووويح 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> وصلت
> 
> شكرا يا هايدى


 :Hug2:

----------


## drmustafa

هايدى معلومة الجنيه الذهب بتاع 2005انت متأكدة منها ؟؟؟؟
اعتقد ان دى إشاعة خاطئة 
حسب معلوماتى ومن مصدر موثوق منه  خدى بالك مصدر موثوق منه 
أول إصدار للجنيه والنصف جنيه كان يونيو 2006 


أرجو التأكد من المعلومة من مصدر بنكى موثوق منه وابعدوا عن الإشاعات

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى معلومة الجنيه الذهب بتاع 2005انت متأكدة منها ؟؟؟؟
> اعتقد ان دى إشاعة خاطئة 
> حسب معلوماتى ومن مصدر موثوق منه  خدى بالك مصدر موثوق منه 
> أول إصدار للجنيه والنصف جنيه كان يونيو 2006 
> 
> 
> أرجو التأكد من المعلومة من مصدر بنكى موثوق منه وابعدوا عن الإشاعات


*طيب يادكتور وإللي معاه جنيه حالاً في جيبه اصدار 2005

تقول إيه ...؟ بجد اول اصدار انا متأكده كان 2005 لأن معايا واحد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هايدى معلومة الجنيه الذهب بتاع 2005انت متأكدة منها ؟؟؟؟
> اعتقد ان دى إشاعة خاطئة 
> حسب معلوماتى ومن مصدر موثوق منه  خدى بالك مصدر موثوق منه 
> أول إصدار للجنيه والنصف جنيه كان يونيو 2006 
> 
> 
> أرجو التأكد من المعلومة من مصدر بنكى موثوق منه وابعدوا عن الإشاعات



فعلا أنا قريت دا عالنت إمبارح يا دكتور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هايدى إلغى السؤال دا يا تدينا نقطه

يا كده يا أوريكى العين الحمراااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللا مع بعض نشوف إن الجنيه إصدار 2005

الكل يسيف الصوره عندو ..

ويجي عند التاريخ ويكبرها





بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

لا يا هايدى
بعد صلا التراويح دى تفرق
انا المسجد اللى بروحه بيخصل 10 ونص
والمساجد مش بتخلص مع بعض
حددى ساعة يا جميل

وعلى فكرة انا كمان معايا جنية عملة فضية اصدار 2005 وبعدين الموضوع من زمان يعنى
انا زيى زيكوا اعرف الاجابة بس فهمت السؤال غلط وجاوبت غلط فبالتالى ماخدتش نقطة ومسامحه فيها مع انى زعلانة  ::(: 

لكن معلش بقى


انا موافقة يا هايديتلغى السؤال وتجيبلنا سؤال تانى انا مظلوم يابيه

----------


## the_chemist

> *ياللا مع بعض نشوف إن الجنيه إصدار 2005
> 
> الكل يسيف الصوره عندو ..
> 
> ويجي عند التاريخ ويكبرها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياهلا

هو فعلاً تاريخ سك الجنيه "يعنى طبعه مش سكه علي قفاه" كان 2005 ولكن نزوله السوق كان في 2006

أما حكاية النحاسة اللى فيه كان فيها ذهب فهو فعلاً بس "ذهب مع الريح" "gone with the winds not gold"

ثأفة بقي

----------


## drmustafa

جاءنا الآن من مصدر بنكي موثوق منه 
أن الجنيه المعدن لم يطرح فى الأسواق إلا فى شهر يونيو 2006
أما التاريخ على العملة فهو تاريخ السلك وهو فى العلوم التجارية لايعنى تاريخ الإصدار ياهايدى يا أستاذة يا محاسبة

أبو أمنيه 
شكراً على التوضيح المضبوط تماماً

هايدى 
السؤال ده لازم يتلغى أو تحسبيى نقطة للى جاوب 2005 أو 2006 أو حتى الى جاوب قبل توضيحك للسؤال على أول جنيه معدنى صدر فى عهد السلطان حسين كامل

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

ههههههههه
لازم نعمل مظاهرة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

ياجماعه المفروض انا ماليش دعوه غير بالتاريخ إللي عليه

وعموماً اوك هحسب جواب 2006 و 2005

بالتوفيق وقوموا اتسحرو ..  :4:

----------


## sad man

يا مسهب قربنا نخلص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا مسهب قربنا نخلص


*قول يارب ..*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> ياجماعه المفروض انا ماليش دعوه غير بالتاريخ إللي عليه
> 
> وعموماً اوك هحسب جواب 2006 و 2005
> 
> بالتوفيق وقوموا اتسحرو ..


ربنا يكرمك يارب يا بنت الاصول
من اول ما شوفتك وانا بقول عليكى بنت حلال مصفى

اة تصدقى احنا وقت السحور
والله ما اخدت بالى

شكراً للتنبية
وخلى السيرفر بتاعكوا يبطل يعملها معايا كدة  ::(:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ربنا يكرمك يارب يا بنت الاصول
> من اول ما شوفتك وانا بقول عليكى بنت حلال مصفى
> 
> اة تصدقى احنا وقت السحور
> والله ما اخدت بالى
> 
> شكراً للتنبية
> وخلى السيرفر بتاعكوا يبطل يعملها معايا كدة


*طيب لتكوني ناسيه كمان

النهارده من الليالي الفرديه

المتوقع فيها ليلة القدر

ماتنسيش تدعيلي ..  والا ... 

تصبحي على خير ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الثالث والعشرين


سؤال النهارده ..

كم دامت خلافة أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ؟


كم دامت خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ؟


كم دامت خلافة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ؟


الحل يرسل على بريدي   :gp: 


 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يبقى غير يومين على إنتهاء المسابقه

*

----------


## hanoaa

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الثاني والعشرين
> 
> 
> مدينة سورية تسمى الشهباء 
> 
> فما هي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


من سهولة السؤال النت فصل عندى إمبارح
شوفتوا هايدى بتعمل إيه
يوم ماربنا كرمها و جابت سؤال ينفع البنى أدمين الطبيعيين يحلوه كانت عينها فيه

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> *طيب لتكوني ناسيه كمان
> 
> النهارده من الليالي الفرديه
> 
> المتوقع فيها ليلة القدر
> 
> ماتنسيش تدعيلي ..  والا ... 
> 
> تصبحي على خير ..*



اة يا حبيبتى واخدة بالى  ::   ::   :: 
وبعدين انا اقدر مدعيش للجنة التحكيم برضة  :: 
عنيا يا جميل دا انت تامرى والله
ربنا يكرمك يارب وافرح بيك قريب  ::  حلوة الدعوة دى
ولا طمعانة فى اية  قولى قولى متتكسفيش
وانتى اوعى تنسى .... " الاخت المسلمة " من دعائك
اى حاجة حلوة منك يعنى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الرابع والعشرين


سؤال النهارده ..

ما هو الشىء الذى يوجد في القرن مرة وفي الدقيقة مرتين ولا يوجد في الساعة ؟



الحل يرسل على بريدي   :gp: 


 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## sad man

كل تماااااااااااااااااااام
يارب اكون الاول

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ويارب أكون أنا 

نفسى أكسب مره من نفسى يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## sad man

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانتى قاعدالها
كل يوم اتنين اتنين اتنين
ريحى شويه بقه
ههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء الخير على الجميع ..

طبعاً مش هقول لكم درجات دلوقتي هسيبها بكره في الفينل

يسعدني ابلغكم ان أخر يوم للمسابقه غداً

وكمان غيرت نظام الهدايه ولغيت موضوع سحب الأرقام

وتوزيع الهدايه حيكون كالأتي ...

المركز الأول

كرت شحن وتقييم

المركز الثاني

كرت شحن وتوقيع العيد

المركز الثالث كرت شحن فقط

المركز الرابع والخامس والسادس تقيمات من الإداره

المركز السابع والثامن والتاسع توقيعات للعيد

المركز العاشر شهادت تقدير

حلو النظام ده ......؟ ياللا بالتوفيق*

----------


## hanoaa

ايه ده
هايدى جايبه سؤال طبيعى
أحمدك يا رب
حست انها بتتعامل مع بنى أدمين
ربنا يستر و الجهاز مايولعش من الفرحة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*لا معلش يا بشمحاسبة 

أنا سواء طلعت أول ولا عاشر ولا مية حتى ليا كارت شحن  

ومش هتقل عليكى كتير 


كارت بعشرة مع تقييم مع توقيع مش فيه ألوان كتير عشان مش تتعبى نفسك 

وإلا 


إنتِ عارفة بقى *

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

يا سلام يا هايدي
اية الحاجات الحلوة دى 
بس والله العظيم توحشنى اسئلتك يا قمر
ويارب بعد كل المرمطة دى ينوبنا من الحب جانب يعنى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حد يسكت الواد ابو تي شيرت احمر ده

ياجدعان حد يقول لينا نكته بدل ما إحنى بننش كده

قول نكته ياماجد ..*

----------


## hanoaa

> *حد يسكت الواد ابو تي شيرت احمر ده
> 
> ياجدعان حد يقول لينا نكته بدل ما إحنى بننش كده
> 
> قول نكته ياماجد ..*


نورتى يا دودو
إيه الأسئله السهله دى بس
ده علشان المسابقة خلاص بتخلص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> نورتى يا دودو
> إيه الأسئله السهله دى بس
> ده علشان المسابقة خلاص بتخلص


*أيون بس إحتمال ارخم شويه عليكم في السؤال بكره

يمكن ...*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

وحدة قاعدة عند التليفون جاتها اختها قالتلها: مالك مضايقة مين مزعلك؟ قالتلها
واحد قليل الادب زاعجنا كل يوم يتصل والنهاردة معرفش ليه متصلش لحد دلوقتي


احلى نكتة لعيون هايدى

عايزة واحدة كمان عنياااا

مره واحد بلدياتنا سافر امريكا فراح يحجز فى فندق فراح مالقاش غرف فاضيه راح نام فى الحديقه العامه فطلع عليه
ثلاثة حراميه سرقوا كل اللى معاه وحلقولوا شعره قم صحى من النوم بيحط ايده فى جيبه مالقاش الفلوس قم قعد يعط وبيحط ايده على دماغه بيبص اتلقى نفسه اقرع قال الحمد لله مش انا

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

هههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني قوي يامسلمة على النكات العسل انا كمان عندي نكتة بس مش حقولها هنا على الاميل حبعثهولك  :Icecream: 
ومبروك التوقيع بتاعك ولاشكر على واجب ............لا للا لا لاللا لا :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاخت المسلمة
					

وحدة قاعدة عند التليفون جاتها اختها قالتلها: مالك مضايقة مين مزعلك؟ قالتلها
واحد قليل الادب زاعجنا كل يوم يتصل والنهاردة معرفش ليه متصلش لحد دلوقتي


احلى نكتة لعيون هايدى

عايزة واحدة كمان عنياااا

مره واحد بلدياتنا سافر امريكا فراح يحجز فى فندق فراح مالقاش غرف فاضيه راح نام فى الحديقه العامه فطلع عليه
ثلاثة حراميه سرقوا كل اللى معاه وحلقولوا شعره قم صحى من النوم بيحط ايده فى جيبه مالقاش الفلوس قم قعد يعط وبيحط ايده على دماغه بيبص اتلقى نفسه اقرع قال الحمد لله مش انا


هو انتِ اسمك ماجد 















































































بس ده ما يمنعش ان النكت جادة جدا 


وإنك عليكِ ضريبة نكتة مصرح بها لماجد فقط بإدراجها 


وده أكيد يحطك تحت بند 


إنك هتجيبى كارت الشحن لو هايدى استندلت ومش جابته 






وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبين  



*

----------


## hanoaa

> *أيون بس إحتمال ارخم شويه عليكم في السؤال بكره
> 
> يمكن ...*


ياساتر يارب
طيب بقولك إيه
غششينا السؤال من دلوقت
أهو نلحق نحله

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*جادة = جامدة 


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عراقية وافتخر
					

هههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني قوي يامسلمة على النكات العسل انا كمان عندي نكتة بس مش حقولها هنا على الاميل حبعثهولك 
ومبروك التوقيع بتاعك ولاشكر على واجب ............لا للا لا لاللا لا


وإنتِ تضحكى ليه اصلا وانا اللى مش منزل النكت 


ناس غريبة عجيبة رهيبة صحيح 





















































لو النكت بتاعتك جامدة هاتى يا عراقية *

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

ايه ده طلعلنا منين ده ياناس  :Ban2: 
بعدين تعال قولي انا اضحك زي ماحب عندك مانع؟؟
وفينك انت من يومين ها مش اتفقنا تكون موجود 
علشان من اسالك على حاجة في دروس السي شارب ترد عليه  :Angry:

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

هههههههههههههه
خلاص خلاص متتخنقوش
مهو يا ماجد انا ملقيتش حد كتب النكت وقولت افرفش هايدى بدل ما هى قاعدة تنش كدة
اتريها الناصحة راحت تقرئلها جزئين ولا حاجة
مش زييى قاععدة تايهة فى المنتدى مش عارفة راسى من رجلى 

ههههههههههه وبعدين انت هتلبسنى تهمة لية بس
اوعدك لو هايدى جابتلى كارت شحن وة من المستحيلات يعنى انا هسمه بينى وبينك اتفقنا يا كبير...؟
قشطة كدة مرضى يا ابن الحلال ...!!!

يلا ورينى نكتك الجامدة بقى
ولو مطلعتش جامدة موووت انا هفجر المسابقة باللى فيها ماعادا حبيبتى عراقية وهايدى وهنوئة واخت الضابط و و و من الاخر ما عدا ماجد

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> هههههههههههههه
> ضحكتيني قوي يامسلمة على النكات العسل انا كمان عندي نكتة بس مش حقولها هنا على الاميل حبعثهولك 
> ومبروك التوقيع بتاعك ولاشكر على واجب ............لا للا لا لاللا لا


 
تدوم الضحكة يارب يا قمر
ان شاء الله استب الايميل دلوقتى علشان وحشتينى  :: 
الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى بس ازاى احطة فى توقيعى .....!!
قوليلى على الخاص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*واضح ان مافيش إحترام لوجودي 

لوك لوك لوك ولا كأن المسابقه دي ليها صاحب

تحزير على كل المتسابقين لو حد فكرني تاني بكروت الشحن

انا هلغيها خالص ان بتلكك ولما هصدق .. 

وتسلمي يا أخت على النكت تجنن تسلم إيدك 

ومنورانا عراقيه ..*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

> *واضح ان مافيش إحترام لوجودي 
> 
> لوك لوك لوك ولا كأن المسابقه دي ليها صاحب
> 
> تحزير على كل المتسابقين لو حد فكرني تاني بكروت الشحن
> 
> انا هلغيها خالص ان بتلكك ولما هصدق .. 
> 
> وتسلمي يا أخت على النكت تجنن تسلم إيدك 
> ...


ازاى بقى يا باشا احنا نقدر
دا كل الهيصة دى علشان يا جميل 
هههههههههه ماشى محدش هيجيب سيرة كرت الشحن خالص خالص خالص

الله يسلمك يارب
سامعين 
سامع يا ماجد
متوديناش فى داهية

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

يا جماعة ملكم ومال هايدى بس
ماحدش ليه دعوه بيها
دى روحى روحى روحى :Kiss2: 

وبعدين ماحدش هيجيب سيرة الكارت خالص خالص :good: 

ربنا يعدى النهارده على خير ::'(: 

صحيح قولتيلى  كارت الشحن هيوصلنى امته بقى احسن رصيدى خلص ::no1::

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

هههههههههههههه
بالنص يا همس والله انا مش معايا غير رنة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال الأخير


سؤال النهارده ..

من سنة 2000 إلى سنة 2009 كام مره

كان شهر فبراير 29 يوم ..؟  :y: 

ياعني على مدار 10 سنوات كام مره شهر فبراير كان 29 يوم

بالتوفيق .. ::p: 


الحل يرسل على بريدي   :gp: 


 من هناااااااااااا

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

:f2: 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

 والله كتير زعلانه

 هنلاقى مين ندعى عليه  ::p: 

 اقصد مين نستناه كل ليله :Lol2: 

 بجد هتوحشنى روح التنافس اللذيذة الى بينا ::hop:: 

 ما اقدر انكر ان هايدى كمان ادت المسابقة طابع متميز  :Love: 

 ديما كنت اتابع المشاركات وردود افعالها

بجد سكررررررررر  :BRAWA: 

 بجد بجد صحبة حلوة من الى قدمت الفكرة 
للى اشتركوا كمان :hey: 

  :f:  كل رمضان والجميع بخير  :f: 

 بتمنى التوفيق للجميع ::mazika2:: 

 وفيييييين كارت الشحن بتاعى بقى ::uff:: 

 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
>  والله كتير زعلانه
> 
>  هنلاقى مين ندعى عليه 
> 
>  اقصد مين نستناه كل ليله
> 
>  بجد هتوحشنى روح التنافس اللذيذة الى بينا
> ...


*
كنت حاسه ان الكلام ده وراه حاجه

طلع علشان كارت الشحن امممممممممم 

كل سنه وانتِ بخير ياهمس ولسه شويه على كلمة النهايه

إستنوا بعد حفل الفائزين .. عموماً انا كمان إستمتعت بصحبتكم جداً

وصدقاتكم الغاليه وتواجدكم الرائع وبجد اي هديه مش هتكفي

روحكم الجميله معانا .. من اول الأعضاء القدامه للجداد للضيوف الشرف

إللي ما كملوش معانا المسابقه للمشاهدين إللي كانو بيأمنو على الدعاء عليه 


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

----------


## sad man

الحمد لله خلاص  ربنا تاب علينا
عايزين الجوايز بقه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مفاجئه للجميع

الجوائز انا كنت قايله اني هنزلها أول يوم العيد

لكن انا قررت انزلها لكم النهارده .. علشان كلنا

نكون مبسوطين مع بعض أنا الأن في إنتظار

جواب

أهلاوي

ألأخت المسلمه

قيثاره

وبعدها يتم الأعلان عن النتيجه

بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## sad man

100 100
عشان الرصيد خلص وعايزين نشحن
وكارت صغير يمنع بلاوى كتيره
وهنيالك يا شاحن عالهوا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طيب بمأن كده كده المراكز مش هتتأثر في حاجه

هننزل الدرجات دلوقتي ...

إنتظرونااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## sad man

يامسهل يارب

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

والله من غير جوايز هايدى

 الجايزة خلاص وصلتنا
 بالاوقات الجميلة والمشاركات الحلوة
 مش عارفه ليه لما شوفت جملة السؤال الاخير هو الى دايقنى  ::(: 
 قولت معقوووولة خلاص؟؟
 تسلمى حبيبتى بجددددد
 مبسوطة كتير بيكِ  وبالجميع
 ربى يديم الود والاحترام بينا جميعاااااااااااااا
 تعبناكى كتير هايدى بالاسئلة واستقبال الاجابات والرصد
 يارب نتعبك كل رمضان وكلنا متجمعين على خير وسعادة
 والف مبروك للفائزين مقدماااااااااااااااااا  :4:

----------


## sad man

> والله من غير جوايز هايدى
> 
>  الجايزة خلاص وصلتنا
>  بالاوقات الجميلة والمشاركات الحلوة
>  مش عارفه ليه لما شوفت جملة السؤال الاخير هو الى دايقنى 
>  قولت معقوووولة خلاص؟؟
>  تسلمى حبيبتى بجددددد
>  مبسوطة كتير بيكِ  وبالجميع
>  ربى يديم الود والاحترام بينا جميعاااااااااااااا
> ...



عندك حق ياهمس والله
ربنا يديم المحبه بينا
فعلا رمضان شهر الخير كله
شهر المحبه والموده والاخوه
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

النهارده موعدنا مع حفل الفائزين

إسمحو لي أولاً أقول لكم أنا بجد مبسوطه

بالوقت إللي قضيته معاكم كان من اجمل اوقات حياتي في المنتدى

إتعرفت في على طبيعت كل واحد فيكم من خلال ردوده الجميله

وأنا كمان كنت معاكم على حريتي أحب أشكر



كل متابعين المسابقه

وكل ضيوف الشرف إللي نورونا

والأن نقول ...



لكل الفائزين بجد هديه واحده مش كفايه عليكم

بس انتم بجد اجمل هديه بالنسبه ليه ..  :4: 





أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروك يا إيمان كارت الشحن والتقييم





drmustafa

إللي منورنا مبروك يا دكتور كارت الشحن والتوقيع







الرائعه حبيبت قلبي ..

 قلب مصر

مبسوطه بجد إنك كنتي منورانا

ومبروك عليكِ كارت الشحن





والأن نقول لباقي الفائزين





hanoaa

همس المشاعر

sad man

التقيمات ..  :4: 

جميع التقيمات هتنزل لكم النهارده او بكره بالكتير

من الأستاذه الجميله ماما نور (nour2005 )

ونقول ..




أهلاوي شديد



مامينا



الاخت المسلمة 



توقيعات العيد

وختامه مسك ...





kethara



شهادة التقدير


 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 

إتشرقت بوجودي معاكم جداً وإن شاء الله دائماً

متجماعين على كل حب وإحترام وأخوه

كل سنه وانتم بخير بمناسبة العيد

وإن شاء الله لو ليه عمري نلتقي رمضان القادم على خير

في مسابقه جديد وتحدي جديد

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع ..  :f: 

هايدى دياب .. عيد سعيد



[/B]
[/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## sad man

والله ياهايدى ده كتيييييييييييييير
مش عارف اقولك ايه
غير جزاكى الله كل خير
على الجو الجميل اللى عملتيه ده
وروح المحبه والود اللى كانت موجوده طوال فتره المسابقه
بجد كانت جميله جدا
ويارب تتكرر كل سنه ونكون مع بعض برده
واحلى هديه هي وجودنا مع بعض فى الشهر الكريم ده 
والمعلومات اللى استفدناها والروح الجميله دى
والف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
واللى مش فايزين بردو اعتقد انهم كسبو كتيييييييييير من المسابقه
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هايدى 

بجد كانت مسابقة جميلة ... روح المودة والألفة واللمة الجميلة 
والأسئلة والمعلومات الجديدة وتشغيل الذهن والتعليقات والمشاركات اللذيذة 

حقيقى استمتعت بالمسابقة وسعدت بكل المشاركين 

فعلا كلنا فزنا بحاجات كتير غير الجوائز 

كل سنة والجميع بخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يادي الحظ

الأخوه اصحاب كروت الشحن

بمأن كلكم فودافون والسنترال مافهوش غير كارت واحد

استنو شويه هشحن انا الكارت ده وهجبلكم من سنترال تاني

ماحدش يمشي ولا ينام إلا لما يشحن ..*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك للجميع

من الاول للاخير

اكيد كلنا فايزين بلمتنا وصحبتنا الحلوة

مع انى كنت راسمه على الكارت

امرى لله ادبس حد تانى فيه بقى  :1: 


ما ننسى نشكر الجميلة

 *هايدى دياب*  


لمجهودها الراااائع ومسابقتها اللذيذة

 ولشغل الجرافيك والتواقيع وشهادة التقدير

وكمان الشكر موصول لمشرفتنا الجميلة نــور

هى كمان هنتعبها معانا

شكرا لقلب مصر كمان الى تعبناها بتنزيل كذا سؤال



الف شكر للجميع  للحضور المتميز والروح الجميلة

 ومبرووووووووووووووك ليناااااااااااا كلنااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hanoaa

هايدى الجميله
حبايبى كل المشاركين فى مسابقة هايدى
إحرق دمك و خد جايتك
بجد إتبسطت معاكوا أوى
طبعا ده لايمنع إته دمى إتحرق
و كنت بفكر جديا أقتل هايدى
و كان نفسى أخد شوية اتنينات من اللى الناس بتاخدهم
بس يالا معلش
و برضه اتبسطت و كنت بستناكوا كل يوم
و هاتوحشونى أوى
و مستنيه رمضان اللى جاى على نار
بس ربنا يخليكى يا هايدى ابقى فكرى فى حاجة ماتجيبش الضغط
ميرسى على الجايزة
و التقييم منور يا ماما نور ميرسى ليكى اوى
مبروك لكل الفايزين
كل سنه و انتوا طيبين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه داااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أنا كسبت

أخيرا كسبت

والله العظيم أنا كسبت

إلحقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى

النحس راح خلاص

بجد بجد بجد

شكرا ليكى يا هايدى

مسابقه كانت فعلاااااااااااااا روعه

وكانت الصحبه هى كمان أروع

وإنتى أحلى وأحلى

شكرا ليكى يا عسل إنتى

على الكارت

ولا فين هواااااااااا؟

وشكرا نور على التقييم 

وبس خلاص

لأنى مش عارفه أتكلم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تم بحمد الله ارسال شحن الكروت

إللي شحن يبلغني في رساله

وإللي اخذ التقيمات يقول لي

هرد عليكم بكره لحسن انا فصلت شحن ...*

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه دا بس ايه دا كله  :Nono: 
يا لمآساة القدر  :Helpsmilie2: 
أنا كسبت  :hey: 
مش ممكن  :notme: 
دا أنا اعتزلت اللعب بدري بدري  :Elvis: 
برضه كسبت ليه كدة بس كنت عايزة أخسر  :: 
ماشي يا أستاذة هايدي  :hey: 

شايفة أديني اديتك الاستاذية أهو  :Beer: 

وبعدين تعالي هنا هو دا اتفاقنا برضه انتى مش كان مفروض تشحنيلي كارت فودافون وكارت موبينيل وكارت اتصالات وكارت الشبكة الواقعة وبفئة 55 جنيه و 60 قرش  :Nono: 
يالا بسرعة هاتي اللي عليكي  :Banned2: 

والله يا جماعة استمتعت معاكم قوي بالمسابقة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك في لمتنا دايما
وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين
رمضان مر بسرعة البرق
وخلاص هنودعه كمان اربع أيام 
سعيدة باشتراكي معاكم في مسابقة هايدي الجميلة
ويارب مع بعض دايما في أبناء مصر 

ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفائزين

ألف ألف مبروك يا إيمان دعيتيها ونولتيها  :f:  :f: 
ألف ألف مبروك يا دكتور مصطفى حضرتك تستاهل كل خير  :f:  :f: 

ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفايزين في المسابقة مشاركاتكم كلها جميلة ورائعة
وهايدي اتقتلت مننا في المسابقة ييجي 15 مرة وضحينا بيها كتير 

خلاص نعفو عنها بقى طالما بعتت كارت الشحن وطالما العيد جاي
وبعدين العيد الكبير مقرب حتى تبقى التضحية ليها معنى  ::   ::   ::  

كل سنة وأنتم جميعا طيبين وبخير يارب
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا هايدي ويارب دايما نفرح بيكي مش فيكي
وإن شاء الله نلتقي معاكي في مسابقة رمضان الجاي إن كان في العمر بقية

كل الشكر ليكم وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

هايدي الجميلة

كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة

جزاكِ الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير

في المسابقة.

ألإخوة والأخوات المشاركين 

في هذه المسابقة الرائعة

 بإذن الله دائماً مجتمعين في أحلى لمّة

على خير وللخير 

ودّي وتقديري لكم جميعاً  

وكل سنة وجميع أبناء مصر بألف خير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> والله ياهايدى ده كتيييييييييييييير
> مش عارف اقولك ايه
> غير جزاكى الله كل خير
> على الجو الجميل اللى عملتيه ده
> وروح المحبه والود اللى كانت موجوده طوال فتره المسابقه
> بجد كانت جميله جدا
> ويارب تتكرر كل سنه ونكون مع بعض برده
> واحلى هديه هي وجودنا مع بعض فى الشهر الكريم ده 
> والمعلومات اللى استفدناها والروح الجميله دى
> ...


*طيب طالما كتير ياعم خد إللي يكفيك وإبعت الباقي 

تسلم يامحمد الله يكرمك والف مبروك وبجد انا إللي سعيده

بوجودكم  الجميل معايا والوقت اللطيف إللي قضناه

وإن شاء الله لو في في العمر باقي يبقى رمضان يجمعنا دائماً

كل سنه وانت واسرتك بخير .. وعيد سعيد 

*

----------


## drmustafa

قلب مصر
شكراً على التهنئة الجميلة 
والف مبروك

هايدى
مسابقتك كانت جميلة فعلاُ 
وطبعا علشان خاطر قلب مصر طلبت وعلشان بعت كارت الشحن حنعفو عنك 

أخت ضابط شرطة 
ألف مبروك المركز الأول

كل الأصدقاء المشاركين فى المسابقة
حقيقى استمتعت بقضاء وقت جميل معكم جميعاً 

كل سنة والجميع بخير.

----------


## drmustafa

الأخت العزيزة نور 
شكرا على تهنئتك الجميلة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> هايدى 
> 
> بجد كانت مسابقة جميلة ... روح المودة والألفة واللمة الجميلة 
> والأسئلة والمعلومات الجديدة وتشغيل الذهن والتعليقات والمشاركات اللذيذة 
> 
> حقيقى استمتعت بالمسابقة وسعدت بكل المشاركين 
> 
> ...


*وعليكم من السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بجد يادكتور وجود حضرتك هو إللي كان جميل

وإستمتعت جداً بحضوركم جميعاً والتفاعل والروح الجميله

كل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير انت وأسرتك

وألف مبروووووووووووك الجائزه

تحياتي وتقديري


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك للجميع
> 
> من الاول للاخير
> 
> اكيد كلنا فايزين بلمتنا وصحبتنا الحلوة
> 
> مع انى كنت راسمه على الكارت
> 
> امرى لله ادبس حد تانى فيه بقى 
> ...


*همس الجميله رجوعك أبناء مصر أسعدني

وأسعدني تواجدك معانا في المسابقه

قضيت وقت جميل بصحبتكم واتمنى ان تدوم هذه الروح دائماً

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك الجائزه

وكل سنه وانتِ واسرتك بخير

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إيه داااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> أنا كسبت
> 
> أخيرا كسبت
> 
> والله العظيم أنا كسبت
> 
> إلحقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
> ...


*لو مش مصدقه  إبعتيلي الكارت انا >> داخله على عيد 

الف مبروك يا إيمان وبجد فوز مستحق كنتي ما شاء الله

عامله مجهود جميل معانا في المسابقi

ومجهود اكبر في الدعاء عليه .. ربنا يحميكي يارب 

كل سنه وانتِ وأسرتك بألف خير

والف مبروك الجائزه ...

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى الجميله
> حبايبى كل المشاركين فى مسابقة هايدى
> إحرق دمك و خد جايتك
> بجد إتبسطت معاكوا أوى
> طبعا ده لايمنع إته دمى إتحرق
> و كنت بفكر جديا أقتل هايدى
> و كان نفسى أخد شوية اتنينات من اللى الناس بتاخدهم
> بس يالا معلش
> و برضه اتبسطت و كنت بستناكوا كل يوم
> ...


*الف مبروك ياهنوءه

ووجودك هو الأجمل اكيد

سعيده إنك كنتي معانا وإن شاء الله متجماعين

كل سنه على خير لو لسه في العمر باقي

كل سنه وانتِ وأسرتك بخير

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

جزاكِ الله خيراً يا هايدى
ومشكورة على كل جهودك اللى بذلتيها وعلى الروح الجميلة اللى عملتيها 
وانى بجد مبسوطة انى معاكم هنا واتمنى انى مكنتش تقيلة الدم عليكى او على اى حد من الاعضاء الكرام
والمسابقة كانت لذيذة اوى والحقيقة الواحد كسب شوية معلومات ومراجعة لمعلوماته وانو لسة بيفكر يعنى  :: 

وكمان روح المنافسة الجميلة دى
والاعضاء كانوا نشيطين ماشاء الله واذكية وكمان عسولين  :: 

ومتشكرة على الجائزة اللى معرفش لحد دلوقتى ملامحها اية
لكن مقبولة منك يا جميل
وشوفولكم حل فى السيرفر بتعكم دة بقى  ::(:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ايه دا بس ايه دا كله 
> يا لمآساة القدر 
> أنا كسبت 
> مش ممكن 
> دا أنا اعتزلت اللعب بدري بدري 
> برضه كسبت ليه كدة بس كنت عايزة أخسر 
> ماشي يا أستاذة هايدي 
> 
> شايفة أديني اديتك الاستاذية أهو 
> :


*
الأستاذيه ده انا المفروض من إللي شفته منكم

اخد لقب معلمه هيدو 

الف مبروك يا قلب مصر وياعني كل دعائك وصل الحقيقه ما شاء الله

كنتي ونعمه زعيم الحركه انتِ تدعي والباقي يأمن .. 

*



> وبعدين تعالي هنا هو دا اتفاقنا برضه انتى مش كان مفروض تشحنيلي كارت فودافون وكارت موبينيل وكارت اتصالات وكارت الشبكة الواقعة وبفئة 55 جنيه و 60 قرش 
> يالا بسرعة هاتي اللي عليكي


*
بلاش افتن بقى ياجماعه الأستاذ الفاضله إللي عايزه فرق كارت الشحن

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اقووووووووول ..؟ واسيح 

ودول لما يصدقو يموتو في المصايب

طبعاً انا والله بجد ومش مجامله احترمت جداً روحكم الجميله

وهقول ان قلب مصر كانت ممتنعه عن جواب باقي الحلقات علشان تدي فرصه

للمتسابقين انهم يفوزو لأنها كانت عايزه تسعدهم وانا كنت بتحايل عليها تجاوب

ومش كانت بترضا ولكن إحترمت وجهة نظرها لأن هدفها كان نبيل

وشاء القدر بعد رصد الدرجات انها بردو تحصل على مركز من المراكز الأولى

علشان نوت خير ربنا ادها خير بجد بشكرك على المشاعر النبيله دي*



> والله يا جماعة استمتعت معاكم قوي بالمسابقة الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك في لمتنا دايما
> وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين
> رمضان مر بسرعة البرق
> وخلاص هنودعه كمان اربع أيام 
> سعيدة باشتراكي معاكم في مسابقة هايدي الجميلة
> ويارب مع بعض دايما في أبناء مصر 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفائزين
> ...


*
والله انا إللي استمتعت بالتجمع الراقي والجميل ده

وإن شاء الله كل السنه تكون بالنسبه لينا رمضان ونحافظ على نفس

الروح والمشاعر الطيبه بيننا أشكرك يافندم

وكل سنه وحضرتك وأسرتك بخير

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدي الجميلة
> 
> كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
> 
> جزاكِ الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير
> 
> في المسابقة.
> 
> ألإخوة والأخوات المشاركين 
> ...


*وحضرتك طيبه ياماما نور

بجد مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاي على دعمك الجميل وتشجيعك لينا

في كل مسابقه وانا عارفه اني زهقتك بس قدرك بقى  بس هتستحمليني انا عارفه

منور المسابقه وأشكرك على التقيمات

وعيد سعيد على كل أسرتك

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> قلب مصر
> شكراً على التهنئة الجميلة 
> والف مبروك
> 
> هايدى
> مسابقتك كانت جميلة فعلاُ 
> وطبعا علشان خاطر قلب مصر طلبت وعلشان بعت كارت الشحن حنعفو عنك 
> 
> أخت ضابط شرطة 
> ...



*الجميل هو وجودك يادكتور

بجد سعيده إن المسابقه خلتني اكسب اخ أكبر مهذب زي حضرتك

مبرووووووووووك يادكتور وعقبال كل رمضان

عيد سعيد على كل اسرتك

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

يا هايدى
مرديتيش عليا
فين جايزتى ....؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> جزاكِ الله خيراً يا هايدى
> ومشكورة على كل جهودك اللى بذلتيها وعلى الروح الجميلة اللى عملتيها 
> وانى بجد مبسوطة انى معاكم هنا واتمنى انى مكنتش تقيلة الدم عليكى او على اى حد من الاعضاء الكرام
> والمسابقة كانت لذيذة اوى والحقيقة الواحد كسب شوية معلومات ومراجعة لمعلوماته وانو لسة بيفكر يعنى 
> 
> وكمان روح المنافسة الجميلة دى
> والاعضاء كانوا نشيطين ماشاء الله واذكية وكمان عسولين 
> 
> ومتشكرة على الجائزة اللى معرفش لحد دلوقتى ملامحها اية
> ...


*الف مبروك اخت مسلمه

وبجد كنتي من ارق المتسابقين معانا

ياعني ما دعتيش عليه كتير 

والتوقيع ظاهر عندي اهو بس استني عليه شويه

كل سنه وانتِ طيبه وعيد سعيد

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا هايدى
> مرديتيش عليا
> فين جايزتى ....؟


*رديت اهو معلش ياحبيبتي

السيرفر بيقع والله

التوقيع ظاهر معايا واي مشكله انا تحت امرك

مبروووووووووووك*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا زوء يا بنت الاصول
وانتى كمان كنتى زى السكر والله
والاعضاء كانوا مفيش احلى من كدة يعنى  ::   :: 
انا اقدر ادعى عليكِ برضة ...!!
دا انتى حبيبتى اول واحدة عرفتها بس مش اوى يعنى هههههه
ومبعثتش رسائل لحد غير 3 وانتى اكتر واحدة طبعاً شوفتى انا بحبك اد اية ..  ::   ::   :: 
علشان تعرفى بس
اة منتوا لازم تشوفوا حل فى السيرفر دة بجد كلموا المدير يحاول يزبطه
ياريت تدينى رابط التوقيع لانى م عارفة اخده

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*التوقيع خدي الرابط كما هو




ولمشاهدت التوقيع  .. 

ادخلي هنا 

وانا بردو معاكِ لو في اي مشكله*

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

جزاك الله خيراً يا عسل
اة ظهر وجميل اوى تسلم ايدك وزوئك يارب
كل عام وانتى بخير وكل مسابقة وانتى طيبة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وانتِ بألف خير

وكل سنه وانتم جميعاً في سعاده دائمه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الموضوع ده من اجمل الموضوعات واقربهم الي قلبي

اللي نزلت في منتدى ابناء مصر فيه كم ذكريات لا ينسى

رمضان كريم على الجميع

*

----------


## ابن البلد

كل سنة وأنت طيب هايدي
والله أكرم 

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا هايدى
رمضان كريم
عايزينك تواصلى من تانى موضوعاتك العبقرية
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كل سنة وأنت طيب هايدي
> والله أكرم


*وانت بالف خير يا احمد

وكل اعضاء المنتدى في سعادة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا هايدى
> 
> رمضان كريم
> عايزينك تواصلى من تانى موضوعاتك العبقرية


*الله اكرم استاذ احمد

وانا كنت عايزه اعمل جزء تاني من المسابقه السنادي

 بس لظروف ما منعتني في اخر وقت

ان شاء الله نتجمع تاني على كل خير بعيد عن الفيس بوك اللي فرقنا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الله اكرم استاذ احمد
> 
> وانا كنت عايزه اعمل جزء تاني من المسابقه السنادي
> 
>  بس لظروف ما منعتني في اخر وقت
> 
> ان شاء الله نتجمع تاني على كل خير بعيد عن الفيس بوك اللي فرقنا*


آه والله يا هايدى
عندك حق
الفيس بوك أصبح فظيع ومريع

----------

